# Does the fandom make people gay?



## Zhalo (Apr 8, 2018)

So, I think we can all agree Furries are really gay! At least compared to the general population that is. The thing is why are furries so gay? I heard some people say that it is because in order to be a furry in the first place you have to be very open minded, and therefore people who are furries are also more likely to be LGBT. 

But what if the reason furries are so commonly LGBT isn't just because LGBT prople are more likely to become furries, but because the fandom makes people LGBT over time? Just through sheer exposure to homosexuality making people more prone to becoming homosexuals themselves. I don't find this as a bad thing necessarily, but just a interesting concept to think about and I wonder if anyone else thinks that it is a possibility?

Personally I am bisexual and the fandom helped me realize that I am bisexual. I first discovered the fandom when I was 12 or 13. I found the sexual side of the fandom first when I was trying to find stuff of a particular fetish I am into. Looking back on it I was so obviously bisexual, I remember being attracted to another boy in addition to girls at the time. Though I was very much in denial about my sexuality mainly due to it being frowned upon in my immediate family and I would of described myself as straight back then. I only began to think of myself as bisexual about 3-4 months ago, and a big part of realizing that was because of the furry fandom. So I guess the furry fandom helped make me bisexual, I don't really know?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

If it did, the fandom did a good job on me


----------



## katalistik (Apr 8, 2018)

I was let's say, bi/gay before I joined the furry fandom. Though to be honest I have friends who were straight and became bi after joining, I guess it's a blessing and also a curse.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 8, 2018)

I wasn't straight to begin with so....


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

I've always been open minded (going to university helped), still see myself as straight for now.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 8, 2018)

If the fandom is disproportionately queer, I would say it's likely at least in part due to the way it has traditionally been expanded through word of mouth. (IIRC one of the early cons was advertised in a LGBT periodical?) Queer people are more likely to have queer friends. 

I don't think fandom can "turn" anyone gay, however, lots of art means lots of idealized bodies, so it may be that spending an extended amount of time in fandom could lead to someone tapping into latent bisexuality. (Humans are also wired, on the whole, to be aroused by watching sex, so that could contribute as well.)


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 8, 2018)

Nope. Straight as an arrow, probably wont change too


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Nope. Straight as an arrow, probably wont change too


Let me change that


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 8, 2018)

Nah


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Let me change that


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 8, 2018)

I've never been physically attracted to men in real life, but can't say the same about furry dudes.


----------



## soxx (Apr 8, 2018)

Nope


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 8, 2018)

Before furries, I thought I was _bi-curious. _
But after being exposed to so much gay furry porn and interacting with gay furries, my hypothetical interest in the same sex died. Just looking at weird homosexual fetish art destroyed any interest in bisexuality I may have had.
Furries saved my heterosexuality.


----------



## modfox (Apr 8, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Before furries, I thought I was _bi-curious. _
> But after being exposed to so much gay furry porn and interacting with gay furries, my hypothetical interest in the same sex died. Just looking at weird homosexual fetish art destroyed any interest in bisexuality I may have had.
> Furries saved my heterosexuality.


Pls licc


----------



## Rochat (Apr 8, 2018)

I think that exposure to the LGBT community or communities that flirt with homosexuality definitely lower one's inhibitions. That's not to say it'll turn someone straight gay or vice versa, but that it'll begin to break down the social conditioning that may have helped define someone's sexuality. It'll recondition them.

The Young Turks did a video on how a significant percentage of British youth now identify as bi-sexual (or at least not entirely heterosexual) and Cenk Uyger hypothesized that it was because the social conditioning we undergo has changed over the last few decades to be more accepting. It's not that the world is becoming more gay or that Alex Jones is right and the globalists are putting chemicals in the water, but that when someone grows up in an accepting environment they will be less pressured to conform to what they feel is the appropriate sexual orientation.

So like, if you grew up in an open-minded community and ID as straight, then you probably are. But what about all the gay or bi people that grew up in more conservative circles? That social pressure would certainly push some to ID as straight whether consciously or subconsciously.


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes, it does, and it's a good thing. Yay!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2018)

Personally, I've been gay my whole life, even before I knew what sexuality was. I think being exposed to furry-type characters helped, because I generally feel more attracted to furries than I do to humans. 

For me, when I finally actually started entering the fandom, it was because I couldn't stand hiding anymore. Honestly, I still don't entirely trust my family. I trust my friends a little bit more, but I don't want them to get the wrong idea about my feelings towards them, because they're mostly guys and that would probably make them uncomfortable. However, here in the fandom, I could be gay without being terrified of being attacked. 

Ultimately, the furry fandom saved me from hurting myself for something that I have no control over. Here, I can be my whole self without fear. As long as I'm not an ass-hat, or utterly creepy, I can be happy.

Of course, that doesn't change the fact that I've never been in a relationship, but that's ok. Not gonna deal with that type of stuff until I'm ready.


----------



## Ciderfine (Apr 8, 2018)

No, this is fake news.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 8, 2018)

well, I was a homophobic monster of self fear and hate towards other gays before finding the fandom. I'd like to say that my fragile heterosexually and overwhelming homophobia wouldn't have persisted  long even without the fandoms help but I'm not sure. I mean I was still homophobic even after 4 years of the fandom making me question myself. 
so yes, the fandom freed me.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 8, 2018)

modfox said:


> Pls licc



...What? Ew.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sure, why not. In this fandom anything is possible.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 8, 2018)

I have some attraction to both men and women, but as I'm married to a woman and inclined towards monogamy, it would be easy for me to keep quiet about that.  The furry fandom is an environment that generally encourages open-ness, and while I don't think it has changed my sexuality, it is a place where I'm more comfortable talking about it.


----------



## Denji (Apr 8, 2018)

I was pretty obviously gay from my perspective to a certain extent way back but I didn't think about it much. I've grown a lot since a few years back and when I first became part of the furry community it was through yiff, and over the course of a couple months I didn't feel as attracted to female art as to male art. 
I guess I just accepted it more and more and now I'm a closet bisexual furry :^).


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 8, 2018)

Well, I identified as straight before I joined the fandom and now I'm a lesbian. But it has nothing to do with the furry fandom. I realized that I held no attraction towards males(never found myself attracted to one) and began to feel attracted to females--human females, that is. And I ended up developing romantic feelings towards my best friend of the same gender. I think it's a mere coincidence, also considering I was exposed to a lot of gay-accepting things even before I became a furry.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 8, 2018)

And I get accusing of baiting.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 8, 2018)

I wasn't straight long before I joined this fandom 

Honestly, I myself wonder why so many furries are gay/bi. My thoughts on it are very close to what @Rochat said. Repeated exposure to things actually _does _make one more inclined to take a liking to it. In fairness, nobody truly understands the laws of attraction. The human mind is so complex, and nonsensical at times. I personally am skeptical that being gay is innate anyways. People have yet to find the "gay gene", but have found that hormones in the womb, along with social factors in early childhood, do have a significant impact on one's sexuality later in life. Being that the only scientific explanation for homosexuality that we have at the moment points to environmental factors, it's honestly not a leap to say one could develop homosexual tendencies due to repeated exposure to places/people who romanticize it. Another point in the direction of it being environmental, is a study conducted on rats. It was concluded that rats who had more sisters in their litter, routinely displayed homosexual tendencies far more than those in litters of their own sex. Once again, no "gay gene". This isn't to say homosexuality isn't genetic, there's just no real evidence for it at the moment. 

TL;DR- Homosexuality is mostly developed due to environmental factors in early childhood. It's also known that repeated exposure to a subject, can cause one to develop an affinity for it. Thus, is it really a leap to say, one could take a liking/feelings of homosexuality over repeated exposure (which the fandom offers plenty of)?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I wasn't straight long before I joined this fandom
> 
> Honestly, I myself wonder why so many furries are gay/bi. My thoughts on it are very close to what @Rochat said. Repeated exposure to things actually _does _make one more inclined to take a liking to it. In fairness, nobody truly understands the laws of attraction. The human mind is so complex, and nonsensical at times. I personally am skeptical that being gay is innate anyways. People have yet to find the "gay gene", but have found that hormones in the womb, along with social factors in early childhood, do have a significant impact on one's sexuality later in life. Being that the only scientific explanation for homosexuality that we have at the moment points to environmental factors, it's honestly not a leap to say one could develop homosexual tendencies due to repeated exposure to places/people who romanticize it. Another point in the direction of it being environmental, is a study conducted on rats. It was concluded that rats who had more sisters in their litter, routinely displayed homosexual tendencies far more than those in litters of their own sex. Once again, no "gay gene". This isn't to say homosexuality isn't genetic, there's just no real evidence for it at the moment.
> 
> TL;DR- Homosexuality is mostly developed due to environmental factors in early childhood. It's also known that repeated exposure to a subject, can cause one to develop an affinity for it. Thus, is it really a leap to say, one could take a liking/feelings of homosexuality over repeated exposure (which the fandom offers plenty of)?


Also I would like to add that the furry fandom has become an excellent way for people to "test the waters" considering the fact that users develop an alias, a new identity, and remain anonymous for the most part, allowing a safer feeling due to little social repercussions in their real lives. Also notice that furry art focuses on the desirable traits in both sexes (smooth skin, fit bodies, pronounced features) this makes the opposite or same sex fare more appealing when compared to men and women in real life (whom have their flaws just like myself). These factors can make exploring another sexuality far more pleasant and comfortable to most people, and ultimately makes one more likely to develop an attraction to multiple or same sexes. Our art and forms of communication in the furry fandom act almost as a catalyst for those who may transition their sexuality in life.


----------



## Boured (Apr 8, 2018)

In the end it's up to the person whether they become gay or not. I have plenty of straght furry friends. While the fandom does make some people know they are into the summer sausage or v if they're a lady, it's not exactly turning them gay but more making them realize such.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

You don't "become" gay. You either are or you aren't. It ain't rocket science. Curiosity sometimes leads people to try things, some like it, some don't.


----------



## Rochat (Apr 8, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Nope. Straight as an arrow, probably wont change too


Arrows wobble in flight.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Rochat said:


> Arrows wobble in flight.


Lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You don't "become" gay. You either are or you aren't. It ain't rocket science. Curiosity sometimes leads people to try things, some like it, some don't.


I dunno man my lesbian friend claimed to turn gay after dealing with abusive males.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I dunno man my lesbian friend claimed to turn gay after dealing with abusive males.


I know it is possible. I think abuse does that to people also. Like flipping a switch.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I dunno man my lesbian friend claimed to turn gay after dealing with abusive males.


But is that out of personal sexuality or just out of spite for her abusers genders?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Nope. Straight as an arrow, probably wont change too



Come here scaly boi


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> But is that out of personal sexuality or just out of spite for her abusers genders?


Never got around to asking her. I would guess both.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

Scales42 said:


>


What? You said _probably _so that means you can still catch the gay.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 8, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> So, I think we can all agree Furries are really gay! At least compared to the general population that is. The thing is why are furries so gay? I heard some people say that it is because in order to be a furry in the first place you have to be very open minded, and therefore people who are furries are also more likely to be LGBT.
> 
> But what if the reason furries are so commonly LGBT isn't just because LGBT prople are more likely to become furries, but because the fandom makes people LGBT over time? Just through sheer exposure to homosexuality making people more prone to becoming homosexuals themselves. I don't find this as a bad thing necessarily, but just a interesting concept to think about and I wonder if anyone else thinks that it is a possibility?
> 
> Personally I am bisexual and the fandom helped me realize that I am bisexual. I first discovered the fandom when I was 12 or 13. I found the sexual side of the fandom first when I was trying to find stuff of a particular fetish I am into. Looking back on it I was so obviously bisexual, I remember being attracted to another boy in addition to girls at the time. Though I was very much in denial about my sexuality mainly due to it being frowned upon in my immediate family and I would of described myself as straight back then. I only began to think of myself as bisexual about 3-4 months ago, and a big part of realizing that was because of the furry fandom. So I guess the furry fandom helped make me bisexual, I don't really know?


Femboy yiff.
I’m gay now.
I think you may be right @-@


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 8, 2018)

Dunno why people keep saying furry art makes the same sex seem more attractive. I find it to be the opposite. Actually, that's true for the opposite sex, too. 

I like women, but I don't have any interest in women drawn by someone who's clearly never seen one before.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Isn't this a bit of a long-running joke, item #2 on the Welcome to the Fandom Checklist being to find yourself a same-sex partner?


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 8, 2018)

I doubt fandoms can make people gay. Very strange question.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 8, 2018)

I was bi before joining the fandom. I mean, nothing has really changed for me.



KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I like women, but I don't have any interest in women drawn by someone who's clearly never seen one before.



You would think in the year 2018, with access to google, this wouldn't be a problem. It bugs the shit outta me too.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 8, 2018)

Either you are or not to begin with in the first place.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Apr 9, 2018)

I sincerely doubt the fandom inherently makes anyone gay, it's up the person in question whether or not they are gay or straight, as for myself, straight for life and nothing will change that


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

I came into this pretty gay, I feel gayer somehow.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 9, 2018)

Well...
I disagree with the notion that the fandom "turns" people gay, it's more they discover an aspect of themselves that they haven't found before.
New territory makes one explorative. They experiment with the concept. If they like it, it's theirs. If it's not, they leave it.
Personally the fandom made me tolerate strange concepts more. But that's as far as it goes. I mean a pretty and fair guy is good I guess but it's definitely not for me. Plus I'd never want to approach an ideal male human like that, let alone a non-ideal one.
No, the ladies look the loveliest. You've got me hooked on that and I will always be that straight. But even the straightest swords waver in the face of a giant rainbow blast.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

there was a psychology paper written about why the majority of furries are gay it was an interesting read 

as to the actual reason i forget actually but i think it was something like young homosexuals exploring their sexuality through a non directly human visual medium or something like that


----------



## Sealab (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I came into this pretty gay, I feel gayer somehow.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 9, 2018)

I wish someone would take data on people's time in the fandom and their sexuality and then chart it out. Then we would really know if the fandom makes people gay. I know there are groups that already have the data, furscience being the first one that comes to my mind. All that would need to be done is to chart the two sets of data against each other.

Also I think it might have something to do with the fandom being predominantly male and people's desire to date within the fandom


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I wish someone would take data on people's time in the fandom and their sexuality and then chart it out. Then we would really know if the fandom makes people gay. I know there are groups that already have the data, furscience being the first one that comes to my mind. All that would need to be done is to chart the two sets of data against each other.
> 
> Also I think it might have something to do with the fandom being predominantly male and people's desire to date within the fandom



well from a biological standpoint the fandom can't MAKE you gay rather it would encourage you to accept you are gay and come out but not all furries are gay i'm quite firmly straight if anything the furry community has made me less judgemental of gay art and more comfortable with my own sexuality that i can look at gay furry stuff and appreciate it as an art piece rather than go "get that shit outta mah face"


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 9, 2018)

Sealab said:


> I was bi before joining the fandom. I mean, nothing has really changed for me.
> 
> 
> 
> You would think in the year 2018, with access to google, this wouldn't be a problem. It bugs the shit outta me too.



Pictures you find of naked women through google are likely to be porn, and those too are unreliable as they've often had cosmetic surgery to fit unrealistic ideals.

But honestly, most _'yiff' _artists draw the female anatomy so poorly that they've probably never even looked at a porn star.

Not that they're great at male anatomy either, but it's more obvious when they draw women.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well from a biological standpoint the fandom can't MAKE you gay rather it would encourage you to accept you are gay and come out but not all furries are gay i'm quite firmly straight if anything the furry community has made me less judgemental of gay art and more comfortable with my own sexuality that i can look at gay furry stuff and appreciate it as an art piece rather than go "get that shit outta mah face"


I don't personally think that the whole being gay is 100% genetic/biological is a settled issue necessarily. I mean paraphilias are entirely environmental. it is not that much of a stretch to say that being attracted to the same sex could be environmental as well.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I don't personally think that the whole being gay is 100% genetic/biological is a settled issue necessarily. I mean paraphilias are entirely environmental. it is not that much of a stretch to say that being attracted to the same sex could be environmental as well.



except it goes against all established medical science...  its well established that its a benign genetic mutation the reason why people keep trying to say its environmental or what ever is because the LGBT community don't want to think of themselves as having some kind of defect or disability which they don't any way and actually its anti gays that try to push the environment view because then they can say its "curable"

gender and queer studies is not fact there's a reason its being phased out of school curriculum's across the world my country for example has now banned it in two states after peer review found it to be opinionated and contained no citations


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> except it goes against all established medical science...  its well established that its a benign genetic mutation the reason why people keep trying to say its environmental or what ever is because the LGBT community don't want to think of themselves as having some kind of defect or disability which they don't any way
> 
> gender and queer studies is not fact there's a reason its being phased out of school curriculum's across the world my country for example has no banned it in two states after peer review found it to be opinionated and contained no citations


No it is understood to at least be partially environmental.
theconversation.com: The science behind a more meaningful understanding of sexual orientation


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> No it is understood to at least be partially environmental.
> theconversation.com: The science behind a more meaningful understanding of sexual orientation




well i don't trust the "Ugandan academy of science" but giving that a flick i think you misunderstand what they mean by environmental factors

its still biological they're talking about the environment of the uterus and hormone imbalance in the mother can have an effect they don't mean like parenting or mother coddling this isn't actually a new theory its been around since the 90s there was even a cartoon about it


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well i don't trust the "Ugandan academy of science" but giving that a flick i think you misunderstand what they mean by environmental factors
> 
> its still biological they're talking about the environment of the uterus and hormone imbalance in the mother can have an effect they don't mean like parenting or mother coddling


There is an entire Wikipedia article on epigenetics and homosexuality if you want more references ...also what do you have against Ugandans  (That was just the second result on google) epigenetics is affected by environmental factors other than stuff in the womb such drugs, stress and many more factors also affect epigenetic markers.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> There is an entire Wikipedia article on epigenetics and homosexuality if you want more references ...also what do you have against Ugandans  (That was just the second result on google) epigenetics is affected by environmental factors other than stuff in the womb such drugs, stress and many more factors also affect epigenetic markers.



yeah but its all still a genetic mutation... 

any way i don't trust the Ugandan Academy of Science because Uganda does weird shit like actually trying to say magic is relevant and that science might be wrong because its created by whitey


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but its all still a genetic mutation...
> 
> any way i don't trust the Ugandan Academy of Science because Uganda does weird shit like actually trying to say magic is relevant and that science might be wrong because its created by whitey


I know I don't trust Uganda for my research either XD Epigenetics is not genetic mutations it is genes that are already present being switched on and off... that is the easiest way to explain it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 9, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I wish someone would take data on people's time in the fandom and their sexuality and then chart it out. Then we would really know if the fandom makes people gay. I know there are groups that already have the data, furscience being the first one that comes to my mind. All that would need to be done is to chart the two sets of data against each other.
> 
> Also I think it might have something to do with the fandom being predominantly male and people's desire to date within the fandom


The problem with all the data we have on furry demographics is that none of the studies/surveys (at least far as I'm aware) used anything close to an unbiased/random sample. Now, it's probably not really feasible to obtain a statistically sound sample, being how the fandom is organized (not very), but it's something to keep in mind before assuming they are representative of fandom at large.


----------



## solacedelayed (Apr 9, 2018)

I definitely agree with generally what most people have said, that you were probably Gay or bi-curious before becoming a furry or associating with that group and then it became cemented.

Honestly regret not finding this social group earlier. :/


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 9, 2018)

A: they’ve done research and actually a surprisingly high percentage (somewhere in the 40s) of people are bisexual, even if it’s kinda a demi situation. B: Add in all the strictly gay people and you have over 50% of the population is LGBT, meaning LGBT has the majority. (I wish I could find the studies...) It’s usually a lot of cultural conditioning telling people their feelings are not valid or are something else. 

C: you tend to flock towards like minded individuals so we just have a higher concentration of LGBT willing to be open than many other social structures. We’re pretty open and accepting of it, which in turn breeds into comfort. 

D: hell I was gay way before I could internet.


----------



## Zulus (Apr 9, 2018)

Huh. Oddly enough I went from gay to somewhat bi after joining this fandom. Must have been those femfoxes...


----------



## PaletteManokit (Apr 9, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> So, I think we can all agree Furries are really gay! At least compared to the general population that is. The thing is why are furries so gay? I heard some people say that it is because in order to be a furry in the first place you have to be very open minded, and therefore people who are furries are also more likely to be LGBT.
> 
> But what if the reason furries are so commonly LGBT isn't just because LGBT prople are more likely to become furries, but because the fandom makes people LGBT over time? Just through sheer exposure to homosexuality making people more prone to becoming homosexuals themselves. I don't find this as a bad thing necessarily, but just a interesting concept to think about and I wonder if anyone else thinks that it is a possibility?
> 
> Personally I am bisexual and the fandom helped me realize that I am bisexual. I first discovered the fandom when I was 12 or 13. I found the sexual side of the fandom first when I was trying to find stuff of a particular fetish I am into. Looking back on it I was so obviously bisexual, I remember being attracted to another boy in addition to girls at the time. Though I was very much in denial about my sexuality mainly due to it being frowned upon in my immediate family and I would of described myself as straight back then. I only began to think of myself as bisexual about 3-4 months ago, and a big part of realizing that was because of the furry fandom. So I guess the furry fandom helped make me bisexual, I don't really know?



1) It's not that everyone is gay (I personally am not) I think it's because of the fact furries are so accepting, people like to be accepted, so people who usually feel that they couldn't be accepted for who they love or something, this is a safe space for them where they can be themselves and they don't have to hide
2) The fandom doesn't make people LGBT over time, I personally will never be gay (though I have thought about it) however, since it's so accepting people like it (i.e. a person who is LGBT+ might not be able to be themselves around parents/other people, but in the furry community they are accepted for who they are because so many people are the same way)
3) I may not be LGBT+, but the furry fandom has definitely helped me realize some other things about me-which I am not going to go into for personal reasons. But I can definitely say if I tried to be the person I want to be around other people they would think I'm weird, stupid, or need help-however in the Furry fandom I'm accepted because of how many people also have that in common.
Short version of what I'm trying to say: The fandom is a safe space for anyone, people can be who they want to be without being judged. It's not that the fandom makes people LGBT+, it's that the fandom attracts people who are because it's a safe space to be yourself-at least from my perspective.
I hope that this all makes sense, I also hope nobody is offended by what I say. I have no probably with the LGBT+ community,  this is just from my perspective. If you personally are upset with this post just PM me and I'll edit it to say -Had to delete what I said- or something.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

Guys guys guys! Be gay!  :V in this time and age being straight white male is considered the highest form of sin, you're basically a Nazi!

If you be gay you're not Nazi :V


----------



## Sealab (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Guys guys guys! Be gay!  :V in this time and age being straight white male is considered the highest form of sin, you're basically a Nazi!
> 
> If you be gay you're not Nazi :V



Meanwhile, gay Nazis have figured out how to fly under everyone's radar.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 9, 2018)

Well, I became bi curious after joining the fandom. I would have never described my self in this manner beforehand. However as time has gone nothing has really changed - I'm stroll actually pretty straight, and having a relationship with a male would cause more problems for me than it would solve.


----------



## metafang (Apr 9, 2018)

what _is _straight 

i dont get it


----------



## SpiralingBats (Apr 9, 2018)

To me, it’s more of a choice. I don’t think the fandom makes them bi/gay/.  It’s more of them realizing what you feel. Like you said. So I’d say no, and to be honest, the furry fandom is one of the most opening and Welcoming to people to me.  There are people tho who do it just because others are. So. In the end, it’s really up to you how you feel.


----------



## Katook (Apr 9, 2018)

Does Catholicism turn people into child molesters? Probably not.

so.... Does a community of liking animal-people make you want to engage in relations with the same sex? probably not. I'm bisexual, I decided, after years of shifting sexual preferences. Ultimately I'm fluid/flexible and my attractions shift, but bisexual is teh label I am happiest using for myself, in the definition context of: attraction to like and opposite genders' essentially transmen and nonbinary/androgyneous people are the "like" I am attracted to, as that is what I am, and really cute femme girls and then Hugh Jackman type. Hell yah.

So no, being a furry didn't make me gay.

Actually if anything, goddamn ANIME made me gay.


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 9, 2018)

Nah, I don't think the fandom turns people gay. I think it just helps people come to realize and understand how they feel about certain people. I have always been straight, but after being in the fandom for a while and meeting other furs of both genders, I've come to realize that I can relate to and possibly love somebody of the same gender as well.

That said, 99% of the time in public I'm checking out the ladies, and will almost definitely find myself in a straight relationship when that time comes. I say 99% because I _have_ seen a couple guys who made my heart beat a little harder.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 9, 2018)

metafang said:


> what _is _straight
> 
> i dont get it



Hilarious and stunningly original. Never heard that one before.


----------



## connortheskunk (Apr 9, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Nah, I don't think the fandom turns people gay. I think it just helps people come to realize and understand how they feel about certain people. I have always been straight, but after being in the fandom for a while and meeting other furs of both genders, I've come to realize that I can relate to and possibly love somebody of the same gender as well.
> 
> That said, 99% of the time in public I'm checking out the ladies, and will almost definitely find myself in a straight relationship when that time comes. I say 99% because I _have_ seen a couple guys who made my heart beat a little harder.


This is the exact same way I am.  Before discovering the fandom, I thought I was 100% straight.  Then, when I joined the fandom, I became a little bi-curious.  Though it probably has more to do with the fact that I am pretty young and still figuring out my sexuality.  

Since joining the fandom, I've met a few male furs that I've been able to make a strong connection with that has led to some sexual feelings, but still not strong enough to be able to form an actual relationship with.  Just last week, however, I met a fur whose personality I completely adore :3 and I think I'm in love with him <3.  He's let me know that he feels the same way about me, too.  However, as much as I love his personality, I can't really ever see myself dating a guy in real life.  Whenever I'm in public, I'm always checking out the ladies, and I don't really have any sexual fantasies about guys.  Sometimes I look at guys and think, "Damn, he's pretty handsome", but I almost never think, "Damn, he's _sexy_".

Unfortunately, if I ever meet my fur friend in real life, which is very possible considering we only live an hour's drive away, I think that seeing him as a guy will probably be a turn-off and the strongest we'll ever be is best friends.

So overall, I think the fandom has opened my mind to being gay, and it may have caused a few more gay tendencies, especially online, but I don't think it has changed my sexuality to gay, or even bi.


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 9, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> This is the exact same way I am.  Before discovering the fandom, I thought I was 100% straight.  Then, when I joined the fandom, I became a little bi-curious.  Though it probably has more to do with the fact that I am pretty young and still figuring out my sexuality.
> 
> Since joining the fandom, I've met a few male furs that I've been able to make a strong connection with that has led to some sexual feelings, but still not strong enough to be able to form an actual relationship with.  Just last week, however, I met a fur whose personality I completely adore :3 and I think I'm in love with him <3.  He's let me know that he feels the same way about me, too.  However, as much as I love his personality, I can't really ever see myself dating a guy in real life.  Whenever I'm in public, I'm always checking out the ladies, and I don't really have any sexual fantasies about guys.  Sometimes I look at guys and think, "Damn, he's pretty handsome", but I almost never think, "Damn, he's _sexy_".
> 
> ...


Basically. Also anal is a huge turn off for me.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 9, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Sometimes I look at guys and think, "Damn, he's pretty handsome", but I almost never think, "Damn, he's _sexy_".


*shrug* I don't really tend to think of people as "sexy", male or female, though I'll notice people who fall into what I find physically attractive. I think the question is more whether it's "he's pretty handsome" in a "I'm noticing this guy conforms to social standards of what's attractive" sense or a "I personally find this guy attractive" sense. 



Cawdabra said:


> Basically. Also anal is a huge turn off for me.


Not like anal is mandatory in a gay relationship. Or any relationship. It's one form of sex. There are others.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm a demisexual.

So I'm a bit of an odd fish (even considering that I draw smut)

However that being said I think the reasoning for the fandom being largely gay is due to the idea of the fandom.

I'll try to explain this as easy as I can. The idea of furries does hold a social outliar in the mindset of most people. We've all seen the negative stigma.

But for those who are socially ostracized by the conventional norm you are more open minded to equally ostracizing things.

I think this is less a Fandom making furries gay, but more like Gays are more willing to be furries.

I bet if you took a slice of the furry population you'd find a lot of subgroups who are ostracized from the norm of society.

I think this is a good thing as it means you get diversity amongst us furs! And frankly I don't think furries are such a small thing anymore.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 9, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> This is the exact same way I am.  Before discovering the fandom, I thought I was 100% straight.  Then, when I joined the fandom, I became a little bi-curious.  Though it probably has more to do with the fact that I am pretty young and still figuring out my sexuality.
> 
> Since joining the fandom, I've met a few male furs that I've been able to make a strong connection with that has led to some sexual feelings, but still not strong enough to be able to form an actual relationship with.  Just last week, however, I met a fur whose personality I completely adore :3 and I think I'm in love with him <3.  He's let me know that he feels the same way about me, too.  However, as much as I love his personality, I can't really ever see myself dating a guy in real life.  Whenever I'm in public, I'm always checking out the ladies, and I don't really have any sexual fantasies about guys.  Sometimes I look at guys and think, "Damn, he's pretty handsome", but I almost never think, "Damn, he's _sexy_".
> 
> ...


I can relate to this, even when I considered myself as straight I was always attracted to guyish personalities and tomboys. So I'm attracted to traditionally maleish like personalities, but I at the same time have never really been attracted to heavily masculine body types. I am only attracted to more slender male builds. Personality plays the biggest role in my attraction to a person though and many times I will find myself attracted to people who I otherwise would not be attracted to sexually.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 9, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I can relate to this, even when I considered myself as straight I was always attracted to guyish personalities and tomboys. So I'm attracted to traditionally maleish like personalities, but I at the same time have never really been attracted to heavily masculine body types. I am only attracted to more slender male builds.



I feel pretty much the same. I like strong male personalities, but actual strong males just don't work for me.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm convinced that most people are born with their sexual orientations. The fandom hasn't changed mine. I've been peripherally involved with the fandom since 2000 or so, yet my sexuality remains the same as before. Maybe I'm demisexual to an extent, as I have to really click with someone on a personal level before being physical with them, but that's not new and only the opposite sex appeals to me.

I think the fandom may appeal to people who have been marginalized or slighted in some way (explaining why there are so many gay folks here), but I don't think people usually catch the gay from it. The idea that furries are "prison gay" is a running joke, but I think it's more a matter of folks coming out of the closet rather than switching teams.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 10, 2018)

If you're already gay (to begin with) the Fandom can't make you that way.. as you already are. I was gay *long before* I joined this Fandom - (which had nothing to do with my sexual identification).


Zhalo said:


> I don't personally think that the whole being gay is 100% genetic/biological is a settled issue necessarily. I mean paraphilias are entirely environmental. it is not that much of a stretch to say that being attracted to the same sex could be environmental as well.



You're equating being gay with a paraphilia? That's absolute nonsense. It's not an environmental issue - to be same-sex attracted.. it's purely biological, (from my vantage point).

No one chooses to be gay either.. (no more than I chose to be right-handed).


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 10, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I don't personally think that the whole being gay is 100% genetic/biological is a settled issue necessarily. I mean paraphilias are entirely environmental. it is not that much of a stretch to say that being attracted to the same sex could be environmental as well.





Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's not an environmental issue - to be same-sex attracted.. it's purely biological, (from my vantage point).


Why can't it be both?

Like, the two aren't mutually exclusive. 

You can be biologically predisposed to something and have your environment effect how that presents.


----------



## Rakiya (Apr 10, 2018)

As far as I'm concerned, the whole nature/biological argument is nonsense.
It's akin to saying I'm biologically geared toward eating pork.
Sure there might be a gene or two that makes people more likely to be a certain way.
But from the research I've read so far it's generally gene's that are more common in homosexuals, and not clear cut defined.

The main reason I disagree with biology being the deciding factor... is because of my own experience.
Was pretty straight during my earlier years, but bisexual... possibly even leaning more gay now.
Does that mean a gene in me mutated years after puberty, opening me up to men? Hopefully not.
Furthermore, how qualified are people to claim it's natural?
I mean, there's hardly any credibility in some highschool schmuck claiming they're gay due to biological factors. 
Cause lets face it, they're using a combination of gut instinct and biased thinking. 

As for the topic question.
I'd say it's exposure. 
From what I've seen, there doesn't seem to be any stigma attached to being homosexual in the furry community. 
And when people are exposed to such accepting environments, they become less averse to the idea in order to fit in.
There's also the realization that gay/lesbian isn't gross... but that portrayal is getting rarer in mainstream anyway.
Furry communities also tend to casualize sex a fair bit more, (at least more than a high-brow dinner party) and with many societies moving towards personality-focus over biological gender. It's not really surprising.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 10, 2018)

Rakiya said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the whole nature/biological argument is nonsense.
> It's akin to saying I'm biologically geared toward eating pork.
> Sure there might be a gene or two that makes people more likely to be a certain way.


In the context of "nature vs nurture", "nature" is (in the way it's used in science; common parlance is a different matter) pretty much "genes", yes.
"Biological" is a little wider, and can include such environmental factors as fetal exposure to hormones or chemicals in vitro effecting development. This is where there's been evidence of factors effecting the likelihood of someone then growing up to be gay or trans*.

So just be careful about equating biology to genetics.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 10, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> You're equating being gay with a paraphilia?


No I'm saying that, what I'm saying is that if it is possible to become attracted to specific types of people, situations, or objects entirely by environmental factors then it is not entirely unreasonable to say that people could become attracted to the same sex through the mechanisms that paraphilias are formed by.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Guys guys guys! Be gay!  :V in this time and age being straight white male is considered the highest form of sin, you're basically a Nazi!
> 
> If you be gay you're not Nazi :V


 but i don't want to be gay or a nazi or a gay nazi


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> but i don't want to be gay or a nazi or a gay nazi


Then you can transcend to nothingness :V


----------



## Ginza (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Rakiya (Apr 10, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> In the context of "nature vs nurture", "nature" is (in the way it's used in science; common parlance is a different matter) pretty much "genes", yes.
> "Biological" is a little wider, and can include such environmental factors as fetal exposure to hormones or chemicals in vitro effecting development. This is where there's been evidence of factors effecting the likelihood of someone then growing up to be gay or trans*.
> 
> So just be careful about equating biology to genetics.


Isn't that even more ludicrous though? 
I mean sure, it might be possible.
But if hormones and chemicals affect sexual orientation what next?
Mother's being advised not to eat carrots during pregnancy or their kid might become gay?
Children being fed a strict diet in their school lunches to encourages heterosexuality?

Furthermore doesn't suggesting fetal exposure to certain agents run the risk of certain groups stating gay/trans is a defect or disability? Eg; "Oh you were exposed to chemical z when you were a fetus, that's why you're gay"


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 10, 2018)

Rakiya said:


> Isn't that even more ludicrous though?
> I mean sure, it might be possible.
> But if hormones and chemicals affect sexual orientation what next?
> Mother's being advised not to eat carrots during pregnancy or their kid might become gay?
> ...


I don't think science should have any regard for the social consequences of the discoveries it makes.

Edit: I could not of worded that in any more of a confusing way than I did. What I mean is reality doesn't care if there is social consequences because of Its nature.


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 10, 2018)

Ginza said:


> View attachment 30165


Why is the text cut off?


----------



## Ginza (Apr 10, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> Why is the text cut off?



Idk


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't feel like it influences your orientation.

In my own case, I'm definitely now _enjoying_ some stuff I would never have been able to much earlier in my life, but it's always the concepts behind the content I'm attracted to.

The resulting emotional impact of the acts/situations on the individual in question are the draw, making my interest entirely intangible. I can look past quite a lot, to a point where it would be impossible to determine from my content or the content I choose to look at what my orientation even is.

That's not to say I can look past everything, but I've definitely been desensitized to what I would throw on the maybe pile.

If I ever saw anything even remotely close to the stuff I actively seek out on the site but in actuality, it would most certainly horrify me.

Lots of stuff is entirely different when it isn't in ideal cartoon form on a web tab you can close and forget about forever.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Apr 10, 2018)

Hmmm...
Points-to-Ponder,

(I'm about to mangle your OP Zhalo, but not for any censorship reasons.  Merely to keep the length of my reply a bit more succinct.)


*"But what if the reason furries are so commonly LGBT isn't just because LGBT prople are more likely to become furries, but because the fandom makes people LGBT over time? Just through sheer exposure to homosexuality making people more prone to becoming homosexuals themselves. I don't find this as a bad thing necessarily, but just a interesting concept to think about and I wonder if anyone else thinks that it is a possibility?"*

I believe that as people become more aware of variations in sexuality, their minds obviously ponder them.  By pondering them (Imma 'Ponder' the hell outta dis.   Y'all been forewarned!), thoughts of course would lead to 'What if I,,,' scenarios.

I happen to belong to the crowd who thinks people don't exactly choose their sexual orientation.  I feel most of us are hard-wired into being attracted to (pick any of the variations sexuality has).  Society and upbringing of course plays a huge role.  Lots of repressed people do not act on their fantasies/orientation(s), due to negative conditioning by their family, friends, and the culture/society they grow up in.  That's a simple survival mechanism most thinking creatures have:  'If something I do is going to result in me getting the shit beat out of me?  I'm less likely to DO said thing, 'cause getting the shit beat out of me hurts.'

If said orientation/fetish doesn't cause harm to anything else  (well, to be fair?  SOME do have an element of pain/debasement, but it better be CONSENSUAL!), it ain't my business to judge or harass said person(s) for enjoying themselves.

I think that the huge pallet of sexual themes in the Anthropomorphic fandom actually helps people who might be too shy, scared, (afraid to indulge due to previous negative conditioning), ignorant (I NEVER thought about THAT!?),  or simply curious.  For those who already KNOW they're (insert your particular sexual orientation here), it is merely an affirmation that others too find it attractive/alluring.

*"Personally I am bisexual and the fandom helped me realize that I am bisexual. I first discovered the fandom when I was 12 or 13. I found the sexual side of the fandom first when I was trying to find stuff of a particular fetish I am into. Looking back on it I was so obviously bisexual, I remember being attracted to another boy in addition to girls at the time. Though I was very much in denial about my sexuality mainly due to it being frowned upon in my immediate family and I would of described myself as straight back then. I only began to think of myself as bisexual about 3-4 months ago, and a big part of realizing that was because of the furry fandom. So I guess the furry fandom helped make me bisexual, I don't really know?*"

*BINGO*

I envy you Ung'uns in this day of modern-age PC's/Phones/Interwebz.  None of this existed when I was an adolescent.  The only thing I was aware of was 'Gay' (and for some strange reason, female with female was never discussed/ridiculed, nor did my young mind even consider this), and the discrimination thrown at anything homosexual was murderous in some areas, and a guaranteed way to get a thorough beating in all others.  Non-consensual sexual, uhm,,, activities,,, were another thing.  I'm talking about rape/pedophilia, but won't tarnish this topic any further by discussing in further detail, now.

I will say this-
Having watched the Furry Fandom for 20+ years (shush, I'm Olde.  Don't ridicule yer Elders!), I will say that the freedom of self-expression, and the acceptance of being LGBT is the primary reason I've stayed so long.  Not to flaunt any of it in any other person's face, but to simply know that 'If I'm attracted to (this), it's o.k., and I won't be beaten because of it by those within this Group'. 
It has helped me overcome mine-own demons of shame, ridicule, self-doubt.  Though I am now too aged/infirm to ACT on any of it with anyone else?  It's nice to know I'm not a pariah just 'cause I don't adhere to the simple 'Man and Woman' relationship.

*"So, I think we can all agree Furries are really gay! At least compared to the general population that is. The thing is why are furries so gay? I heard some people say that it is because in order to be a furry in the first place you have to be very open minded, and therefore people who are furries are also more likely to be LGBT.  But what if the reason furries are so commonly LGBT isn't just because LGBT prople are more likely to become furries, but because the fandom makes people LGBT over time? Just through sheer exposure to homosexuality making people more prone to becoming homosexuals themselves. I don't find this as a bad thing necessarily, but just a interesting concept to think about and I wonder if anyone else thinks that it is a possibility?" *


I don't believe the Furry fandom 'Turns' anyone to anything.  I do believe it can/does reveal that others share that particular attraction/fetish/orientation.

It helps people realize they are not 'Alone' in the world.  This is a good thing.

That 'Open-mindedness' concept applies.  Greatly.

Hope I didn't ramble/repeat mahself too much?  I'm extremely fatigued atm, so my ponderings are now ovah...  (for now.  ponderings have a way of sneaking-up on me.  watch-out for 'em!)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

Whether you believe it's environmentally influenced or genetically related, I can say with confidence in myself that the whole "It's a choice" idea can go right out the window.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tfw you see magical Walls of Text


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Ginza said:


> View attachment 30165


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 11, 2018)

I am disliking others' weird reactions to the thread. I would always still have a complete aversion to gay content and would not want to view or consume it whatsoever, and peeps saying they do after having any amount of straightness in them even after a long enough time in the fandom kind of baffles me. It... Actually kind of offends me personally, just a little bit. I don't care even if it's a joke, it's just so dumb to me.


dogryme6 said:


> Well...
> I disagree with the notion that the fandom "turns" people gay, it's more they discover an aspect of themselves that they haven't found before.
> New territory makes one explorative. They experiment with the concept. If they like it, it's theirs. If it's not, they leave it.
> Personally the fandom made me tolerate strange concepts more. But that's as far as it goes. I mean a pretty and fair guy is good I guess but it's definitely not for me. Plus I'd never want to approach an ideal male human like that, let alone a non-ideal one.
> No, the ladies look the loveliest. You've got me hooked on that and I will always be that straight. But even the straightest swords waver in the face of a giant rainbow blast.


I mean, that comment I left still has good parts to it. Yes I still only tolerate strange concepts. But now I use that as an offense. I ONLY TOLERATE strange concepts. If ya shove it in my face enough times I'll wrinkle my nose in disgust and stick my tongue out at you! You can't CHANGE me, I am the UNCHANGEABLE. Ya'll who say nothing's set in stone, you are pancake batter and I am concrete mix. Give us both water? You're a floppy piece of bread, and I am a firm piece of sidewalk! What's the difference? It's simple. I'm made of harder stuff. And there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Rakiya (Apr 11, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Ya'll who say nothing's set in stone, you are pancake batter and I am concrete mix. Give us both water? You're a floppy piece of bread, and I am a firm piece of sidewalk! What's the difference? It's simple. I'm made of harder stuff. And there's nothing you can do about it.


I was going to say one tastes nice, and the other I like to walk on... but I guess that works too.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 11, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> No I'm saying that, what I'm saying is that if it is possible to become attracted to specific types of people, situations, or objects entirely by environmental factors then it is not entirely unreasonable to say that people could become attracted to the same sex through the mechanisms that paraphilias are formed by.



I see... well, that *could* be argued in the right context.. as I'm sure there are some folks out there that (that would probably apply to). I was just wondering if you were one of "those types" of folks out there - that equates homosexuality with a sexual fetish, (or deviancy) of some sort.. as it's usually those types of folks that encourage "counseling" or "lifestyle changes" in order to remove the undesirable "gay" orientation, (that many people would like to see go away).


Le Chat Nécro said:


> Why can't it be both?


It can be.



Le Chat Nécro said:


> Like, the two aren't mutually exclusive.
> 
> You can be biologically predisposed to something and have your environment effect how that presents.



Yes; that's true.. in the right setting - being nudged to explore one's (covert) homosexual desires through external stimuli and interests, is certainly possible.. if the stimuli hits the right "wavelengths" at the right time and place.

And on the flip side - negative environments can have a detrimental affect.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 11, 2018)

Rakiya said:


> But if hormones and chemicals affect sexual orientation what next?





Rakiya said:


> Furthermore doesn't suggesting fetal exposure to certain agents run the risk of certain groups stating gay/trans is a defect or disability? Eg; "Oh you were exposed to chemical z when you were a fetus, that's why you're gay"


I don't control science; findings suggest fetal exposure can effect future sexuality. Not an absolute, as there are identical twin pairs with different sexualities, but it's an influence. Calling it a defect because it was influenced by environmental factors is about as logical as neglecting to vaccinate your child. (Assuming your child doesn't have medical reasons to forego vaccinations, such as being immunocompromised, but at that point it's arguably no longer a matter of neglecting anything.)


----------



## Sranch (Apr 11, 2018)

I never see gay things before in the fandom. Once I am in the fandom, I sometimes see such things. But I have no interest in them. I stay straight.


----------



## Taku (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Rakiya (Apr 12, 2018)

^lol
Though the only reason it's funny is because of the uncanny resemblance to the avatar above. xD


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 12, 2018)

Taku said:


>


I can't tell if that's supposed to be silly or insulting. POE'S LAW! HOO RAH!


----------



## solacedelayed (Apr 12, 2018)

That raises an interesting point (What others have mentioned about different chemical exposures while in womb), I wonder what percent of furies are a or the third siblings or later.. (Regardless of what sexual orientation they chose to identify as)

That would be an interesting correlation to see.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Apr 12, 2018)

I wouldn't mind if fandom could turn people into furries in general. We would get more cool anthro things this way, instead of boring stuff about ugly hoomans... :3


----------



## pineapplepizza (Apr 12, 2018)

Maybe only in terms of the art. Over the years I went from only liking straight porn to enjoying a lot of the gay yiff. Ultimately I still consider myself straight at the end of the day since I still can't see myself romantically or sexually attracted to real life men xD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Have we found out if being in the fandom turns you gay yet? I want the synopsis, the scoop of this thread. I've never RPed with so many gay furfags in my life before.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 13, 2018)

No, the longer I stay in this fandom the more straight I get.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Apr 13, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> So, I think we can all agree Furries are really gay! At least compared to the general population that is. The thing is why are furries so gay? I heard some people say that it is because in order to be a furry in the first place you have to be very open minded, and therefore people who are furries are also more likely to be LGBT.
> 
> But what if the reason furries are so commonly LGBT isn't just because LGBT prople are more likely to become furries, but because the fandom makes people LGBT over time? Just through sheer exposure to homosexuality making people more prone to becoming homosexuals themselves. I don't find this as a bad thing necessarily, but just a interesting concept to think about and I wonder if anyone else thinks that it is a possibility?
> 
> Personally I am bisexual and the fandom helped me realize that I am bisexual. I first discovered the fandom when I was 12 or 13. I found the sexual side of the fandom first when I was trying to find stuff of a particular fetish I am into. Looking back on it I was so obviously bisexual, I remember being attracted to another boy in addition to girls at the time. Though I was very much in denial about my sexuality mainly due to it being frowned upon in my immediate family and I would of described myself as straight back then. I only began to think of myself as bisexual about 3-4 months ago, and a big part of realizing that was because of the furry fandom. So I guess the furry fandom helped make me bisexual, I don't really know?



I don't believe the fandom makes anyone gay.

I can't speak for others, but this are my views as i've gone through it.

The community, due to it's unconditional acceptance allows others that might have sexual identity issues the ability to reach out and connect with other similar individuals.

I entered the fandom not being completely straight and constantly in denial.
Been with my local furry community for a few months now, and i've become more open and no longer repressed. 
I walked into the furry community with many personal issues to begin with. 

So no, it did not change my sexual identity, but it certainly helped me come to terms with it.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 13, 2018)

pineapplepizza said:


> Maybe only in terms of the art. Over the years I went from only liking straight porn to enjoying a lot of the gay yiff. Ultimately I still consider myself straight at the end of the day since I still can't see myself romantically or sexually attracted to real life men xD


Idk man starting to like the gay yiff is a pretty late step in catching the gay. It is is only a matter of time until you catch the gay!


----------



## Sranch (Apr 13, 2018)

Taku said:


>


Haha.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Idk man starting to like the gay yiff is a pretty late step in catching the gay. It is is only a matter of time until you catch the gay!



I love the gay yiff, but I think it's because the anatomy is often so interesting *cough cough* XD


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 13, 2018)

Rochat said:


> I think that exposure to the LGBT community or communities that flirt with homosexuality definitely lower one's inhibitions. That's not to say it'll turn someone straight gay or vice versa, but that it'll begin to break down the social conditioning that may have helped define someone's sexuality. It'll recondition them.
> 
> The Young Turks did a video on how a significant percentage of British youth now identify as bi-sexual (or at least not entirely heterosexual) and Cenk Uyger hypothesized that it was because the social conditioning we undergo has changed over the last few decades to be more accepting. It's not that the world is becoming more gay or that Alex Jones is right and the globalists are putting chemicals in the water, but that when someone grows up in an accepting environment they will be less pressured to conform to what they feel is the appropriate sexual orientation.
> 
> So like, if you grew up in an open-minded community and ID as straight, then you probably are. But what about all the gay or bi people that grew up in more conservative circles? That social pressure would certainly push some to ID as straight whether consciously or subconsciously.



As usual, Cenk ranges from half-right to flat out wrong.

In this case, he's half-right.

It has nothing to do with acceptance.  Romans were open about homosexuality, but it was only acceptable if:

A) You were in a dominate, penetrative role

B) The Sub was a slave, prostitute, or some lowly position in society

This perfectly explains why Christians were so against homosexuality at the time.

Homosexuality wasn't conditioned, rather it was shaped by the culture.  Homosexuality is observed in animals as well.

The reason I'm being picky about the choice of words here is because "conditioning" suggests that sexuality can be changed.  If that is so, then there's no argument against Conversion Therapy; if there's the possibility of being conditioned INTO a homosexual, there's a possibility of being conditioned OUT of homosexuality.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 13, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> The reason I'm being picky about the choice of words here is because "conditioning" suggests that sexuality can be changed. If that is so, then there's no argument against Conversion Therapy; if there's the possibility of being conditioned INTO a homosexual, there's a possibility of being conditioned OUT of homosexuality.


I feel like there still would be an argument against conversion therapy even if being gay was to be proven to be 100% environmentally conditioned. The argument being that it is wrong to push a belief onto someone who is unwilling. If someone for example is gay and their parents send them unwillingly to a gay conversion camp. It would be immoral on the parents part because the kid harms no one by being gay, so the parents are forcing their subjective morality upon their child which is wrong (At least I would consider it to be wrong, whether or not it is wrong for parents to do so is a another whole discussion on it's own.).

In order to say "If (being gay is conditioned), then there's no argument against Conversion Therapy" is to assume that being gay is considered universally as an undesirable state of being/mind, which is not the case.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 13, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I feel like there still would be an argument against conversion therapy even if being gay was to be proven to be 100% environmentally conditioned. The argument being that it is wrong to push a belief onto someone who is unwilling. If someone for example is gay and their parents send them unwillingly to a gay conversion camp. It would be immoral on the parents part because the kid harms no one by being gay, so the parents are forcing their subjective morality upon their child which is wrong (At least I would consider it to be wrong, whether or not it is wrong for parents to do so is a another whole discussion on it's own.).
> 
> In order to say "If (being gay is conditioned), then there's no argument against Conversion Therapy" is to assume that being gay is considered universally as an undesirable state of being/mind, which is not the case.



Sure the but that's from a different argumentative perspective.

If you consider sexuality to be conditioned, then it only strengthens Conversion Therapy ideals, not weaken them.

One of the strongest defenses FOR homosexuality is that it is against their very nature to adhere to female attraction; it's built into them, and cannot be removed.  You can go in circles all day about moral arguments, but if it's something that is an unchangeable byproduct of nature that immediately dispels the idea of Conversion Therapy being moral, because no matter what you cannot change who they are.  Perhaps if you go totalitarian enough but most agree we shouldn't do that.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Have we found out if being in the fandom turns you gay yet? I want the synopsis, the scoop of this thread. I've never RPed with so many gay furfags in my life before.



Well, I guess I'd have to say that it's all pretty subjective.. as my previous response (above), I think (tries) to answer the main question (posed on this thread) ☺ :



Connor J. Coyote said:


> in the right setting - being nudged to explore one's (covert) homosexual desires through external stimuli and interests, is certainly possible.. if the stimuli hits the right "wavelengths" at the right time and place.
> 
> And on the flip side - negative environments can have a detrimental affect.



One's sexuality can be rather fluid; as one goes through life, (I think) - as it can (and frequently does) often change, with some folks. Looking at pornography, (for example) can often lead to "experimentation", which in turn can lead to one discovering his/her sexual interests, (that were hidden within), that may have been unrealized, up to that point.. and "yiff" type porn, is certainly a part of that.

So I'd have to say yes - the Fandom can certainly contribute to a sexuality being discovered. ☺


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 13, 2018)

I think perhaps men can be "fetishized" by other men.  In this case I think it can be "given" if enough care is put into helping fetishize it.

Anything that grants pleasure can be fetishized really.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well, I guess I'd have to say that it's all pretty subjective.. as my previous response (above), I think (tries) to answer the main question (posed on this thread) ☺ :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It can. At the very least there's nothing wrong with experimentation. I would probably be willing to engage in sexual activity with anyone of any gender I trusted enough, but for the most part I'm still seeking a straight female to form a long lasting relationship with, because this is where I see the most aspects of my personality meshing well.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> As usual, Cenk ranges from half-right to flat out wrong.
> 
> In this case, he's half-right.
> 
> ...



Condition me into a homo and do me plz baby


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 14, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> The reason I'm being picky about the choice of words here is because "conditioning" suggests that sexuality can be changed. If that is so, then there's no argument against Conversion Therapy; if there's the possibility of being conditioned INTO a homosexual, there's a possibility of being conditioned OUT of homosexuality.


There's no inherent suggestion in a "social conditioning" hypothesis that underlying sexuality is particularly malleable, but rather that our perception and/or labeling of our own sexuality is. The conditioning lies in how we process our feelings about the same/opposite sex, rather than in whether we experience those feelings in the first place. (Also important to note is that the trend in question concerns *bi*sexual tendencies, not homosexuality. People being more open to same-sex attraction/relations while still experiencing opposite-sex attraction is more likely to be effected by social climate than exclusive opposite-sex attraction, for many of the same reasons that bi erasure sadly is a thing.)

So, yeah, if your goal is to have someone stop identifying as gay, conversion therapy _might_ work in some cases. Doesn't mean their pattern of attraction changed, just that they learned how to shove their same-sex attraction into a dark corner and "act straight". Not particularly healthy.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> People being more open to same-sex attraction/relations while still experiencing opposite-sex attraction is more likely to be effected by social climate than exclusive opposite-sex attraction, for many of the same reasons that bi erasure sadly is a thing.)



Sorry, what are you saying here? I'm a bit tipsy right now and can't seem to properly tell what you're saying her.e, but it seems interesting so if you could elaborate a bit it'd be great.


----------



## Rochat (Apr 14, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> As usual, Cenk ranges from half-right to flat out wrong.
> 
> In this case, he's half-right.
> 
> ...



But neither Uyger nor I said that you can be conditioned into being gay? He stated that someone can be "conditioned" (or socially pressured) into repressing their sexuality. But, let's for a second assume  that being gay is 100% a choice and that it is 100% malleable - that doesn't mean someone else has any right to try and force me to choose otherwise. The idea that people live freely is the argument against conversion therapy.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sorry, what are you saying here? I'm a bit tipsy right now and can't seem to properly tell what you're saying her.e, but it seems interesting so if you could elaborate a bit it'd be great.


I can try. Basically, the threshold for where someone shoves same-sex attraction into some dark corner is generally going to be lower for people who are some flavor of bi (heteroflexible, bicurious, etc do count in this context), than for people who are predominantly gay. Bisexuals who haven't been exposed to the idea of bisexuality may also ID as straight based on my experience. 

Part of that is that you often will be no more queer than you have words for. Obviously someone had to think of it at _some_ point, so this is not a perfect truth, but having words for things generally tends to increase the odds that people who experience them will name those things/embrace those experiences. 

The other part is that the farther you are from straight, the less likely you are to round your sexuality off to straight in the face of anti-gay bias. Basically, someone on the low end of the Kinsey scale may be straight-passing even to themselves if they grow up in a sufficiently repressive environment.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Apr 15, 2018)

Before I joined the fandom I thought I was straight but that was only because I hadn't experienced anything yet - after joining, I realised that I'm ace.
It could be that (many) furries are so open to sexualities and particularly discussion about them, that we can understand who we really are. I think it's possible to 'convert' but it's more likely to believe that it was just repressed and the furry fandom helped bring it out.


----------



## Lafayette1239 (Apr 15, 2018)

I can only speak for my own personal experiences, but I had no interest in men at all until I was around 19-20, which was around the same time I started looking at furry... art and other such things.  It's only been somewhat recently that I've considered the idea of being in a romantic relationship with another guy to be appealing.  But that might have more to do with me coming out to some family/friends and being more honest with myself, rather than anything to do with the fandom.  I can't say for certain if I would have grown more attracted to guys if I hadn't found an interest in furry stuff.  But I do strongly believe that sexuality can and does change over time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 16, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> I can try. Basically, the threshold for where someone shoves same-sex attraction into some dark corner is generally going to be lower for people who are some flavor of bi (heteroflexible, bicurious, etc do count in this context), than for people who are predominantly gay. Bisexuals who haven't been exposed to the idea of bisexuality may also ID as straight based on my experience.
> 
> Part of that is that you often will be no more queer than you have words for. Obviously someone had to think of it at _some_ point, so this is not a perfect truth, but having words for things generally tends to increase the odds that people who experience them will name those things/embrace those experiences.
> 
> The other part is that the farther you are from straight, the less likely you are to round your sexuality off to straight in the face of anti-gay bias. Basically, someone on the low end of the Kinsey scale may be straight-passing even to themselves if they grow up in a sufficiently repressive environment.



Okay, that does clear things up, thanks. In my case, personally, I've become more open to the idea of a gay relationship. I enjoy gay yiff and I wind up RPing with a lot of males, and doing male-on-male stuff, which is neat. However even since I've opened myself to the possibility I'm simply not particularly attracted to the male body.


----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> However even since I've opened myself to the possibility I'm simply not particularly attracted to the male body.



Even my adorable skunky one?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Even my adorable skunky one?



Oh, don't you dare! I'm dangerously attracted to male furry characters.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Going by anecdotal evidence and personal experience, I would say it turn people bi/pan.

It's an interesting phenomena to watch up close.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Going by anecdotal evidence and personal experience, I would say it turn people bi/pan.
> 
> It's an interesting phenomena to watch up close.



i'll turn bi for you senpai


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'll turn bi for you senpai


That might be a tiny bit gay, mate. :V


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> That might be a tiny bit gay, mate. :V



I'm already bi for senpai.

#biforsenpai


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I'm already bi for senpai.
> 
> #biforsenpai


You too? :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> That might be a tiny bit gay, mate. :V




how many times have we been over this there's nothing gay about two straight men having consensual sex


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> how many times have we been over this there's nothing gay about two straight men having consensual sex


_thinks hard
_
True. So, when ya coming over?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _thinks hard
> _
> True. So, when ya coming over?




probs be round when WW3 kicks off


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> probs be round when WW3 kicks off


You going to invade wittle Norway? :V

That's kinda evil.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You going to invade wittle Norway? :V
> 
> That's kinda evil.




yeah its just me though so i'll probs just order everyone to watch sports drink beer and smoke menthols


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

after reading the posts in this tread I feel 100% gayer than I was before.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah its just me though so i'll probs just order everyone to watch sports drink beer and smoke menthols


Sounds pretty chill actually, for an invasion, yanno.



shapeless0ne said:


> after reading the posts in this tread I feel 100% gayer than I was before.


Well, this fandom have made me 5% gay. Whether that is a good or a bad thing remains to be seen.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 20, 2018)

Screw this thread, no one's taking it seriously.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Screw this thread, no one's taking it seriously.


it was a nonsensical question in the first place something cannot make you gay you either are or aren't its like asking "do apples make you gay?"


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> "do apples make you gay?"


Only yellow apples make you gay


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Only yellow apples make you gay



best quote i ever heard was "if you shit that means you're a f*****"


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 20, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> So, I think we can all agree Furries are really gay!



Hello new signature quote!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Hello new signature quote!




do i HAVE to be gay though


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> do i HAVE to be gay though


Sorry but I don't make the rules. You'll have to ask Zhalo


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> do i HAVE to be gay though


Yeah, you don't get a choice! In order to be a Furry you *HAVE* to be gay!

What a dumb question that is like asking if you HAVE to have a license to drive or something


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Yeah, you don't get a choice! In order to be a Furry you *HAVE* to be gay!
> 
> What a dumb question that is like asking if you HAVE to have a license to drive or something


I am 5% gay. Does that count? :V


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I am 5% gay. Does that count? :V


Idk man, that's pushing it!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Yeah, you don't get a choice! In order to be a Furry you *HAVE* to be gay!
> 
> What a dumb question that is like asking if you HAVE to have a license to drive or something



but.... but i like mammary glands and female sexual reproductive organs


----------



## solacedelayed (Apr 20, 2018)

well, I meet oglaf before making an account here... Soo I guess, if you like someone you MUST have sex with them, therefore be very careful who you like?

https://www.oglaf.com/insummary/


----------



## CindyPig (Apr 20, 2018)

Does masturbation make your tail hairy ? Does radioactive spider juice make you a superhero ? Do chickens cross the road for the thrill of avoiding cars ? Does wearing your sisters dresses make you a girl ? Questions, questions , questions. Laughter , and giggles quickly follow.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

CindyPig said:


> Does masturbation make your tail hairy ? Does radioactive spider juice make you a superhero ? Do chickens cross the road for the thrill of avoiding cars ? Does wearing your sisters dresses make you a girl ? Questions, questions , questions. Laughter , and giggles quickly follow.


Does flies willingly want to be vored by toads?
Does mosquitoes buzz around you because they like to annoy people?
Does bill pay themselves if you set them up on automatic payment?
Can you use the answer "42" in biology class questionnaire answers?

Questions, questions, questions, a bit of giggling, then go back to forgetting the question 5 minutes afterwards.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 20, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I wasn't straight long before I joined this fandom
> 
> Honestly, I myself wonder why so many furries are gay/bi. My thoughts on it are very close to what @Rochat said. Repeated exposure to things actually _does _make one more inclined to take a liking to it. In fairness, nobody truly understands the laws of attraction. The human mind is so complex, and nonsensical at times. I personally am skeptical that being gay is innate anyways. People have yet to find the "gay gene", but have found that hormones in the womb, along with social factors in early childhood, do have a significant impact on one's sexuality later in life. Being that the only scientific explanation for homosexuality that we have at the moment points to environmental factors, it's honestly not a leap to say one could develop homosexual tendencies due to repeated exposure to places/people who romanticize it. Another point in the direction of it being environmental, is a study conducted on rats. It was concluded that rats who had more sisters in their litter, routinely displayed homosexual tendencies far more than those in litters of their own sex. Once again, no "gay gene". This isn't to say homosexuality isn't genetic, there's just no real evidence for it at the moment.
> 
> TL;DR- Homosexuality is mostly developed due to environmental factors in early childhood. It's also known that repeated exposure to a subject, can cause one to develop an affinity for it. Thus, is it really a leap to say, one could take a liking/feelings of homosexuality over repeated exposure (which the fandom offers plenty of)?



So what you're saying is we take the straightest adult we can find, lock them in a room and expose them to nothing buy gay furries 24/7 for 2 weeks straight to find out if they'll change?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

to crabs are fish flying?


----------



## Ginza (Apr 20, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> So what you're saying is we take the straightest adult we can find, lock them in a room and expose them to nothing buy gay furries 24/7 for 2 weeks straight to find out if they'll change?



Yes :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> So what you're saying is we take the straightest adult we can find, lock them in a room and expose them to nothing buy gay furries 24/7 for 2 weeks straight to find out if they'll change?


Feel free to try. xD


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Feel free to try. xD


Hey man, two straight weeks locked in a room with a bunch of gay furries doing yiffy shit with each other. Your gonna get bored/curious and try some gay to pass the time. :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Yes :V





Yakamaru said:


> Feel free to try. xD





Zhalo said:


> Hey man, two straight weeks locked in a room with a bunch of gay furries doing yiffy shit with each other. Your gonna get bored/curious and try some gay to pass the time. :V



that's ok i'll be gay now i'll be a good boy


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that's ok i'll be gay now i'll be a good boy


That's the spirit!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Hey man, two straight weeks locked in a room with a bunch of gay furries doing yiffy shit with each other. Your gonna get bored/curious and try some gay to pass the time. :V


Hmm. Nah, not really. I always find shit to comment on.


----------



## pineapplepizza (Apr 20, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> So what you're saying is we take the straightest adult we can find, lock them in a room and expose them to nothing buy gay furries 24/7 for 2 weeks straight to find out if they'll change?



As they say, spaghetti is straight until it get hot and steamy...  Well if you mean a bunch of guys in fursuits I still don't think I'll swing that way, but if you mean real furry anthro boys I'd turn gay in a heartbeat


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 20, 2018)

pineapplepizza said:


> As they say, spaghetti is straight until it get hot and steamy...  Well if you mean a bunch of guys in fursuits I still don't think I'll swing that way, but if you mean real furry anthro boys I'd turn gay in a heartbeat


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 26, 2018)

It didn’t make me gay. 

I do find certain male anthros to be attractive.  But does that really count?


----------



## solacedelayed (Apr 26, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> It didn’t make me gay.
> 
> I do find certain male anthros to be attractive.  But does that really count?




I guess only if you need to look at and or think of them to orgasm? Or to get into a sexual situation..  I guess??


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 26, 2018)

solacedelayed said:


> I guess only if you need to look at and or think of them to orgasm? Or to get into a sexual situation..  I guess??



I do that but I'm definitely not gay. No homo right?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

The fandom doesn’t do anything sexually except turn me right tf off if I accidentally click the wrong link.  So...


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 26, 2018)

furries turned me semi asexual :/ i think if i was forced to view furry porn every day i'd lose interest in sex completely


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Apr 26, 2018)

I used to think I was purely straight. then i was curious back when I was like, 13 or 14? Liking only certain types of guys. When I got on discord and got deeper into the fandom, I tried dating a guy. Did not work well as he later Doxxed my face.
Anyway, the fandom let me have an opportunity to freely explore my sexuality, but soon finding that even if I might find a guy sexually attractive, I would not be happy in a relationship with them.

I believe the fandom opens doors to peoples sexualities, and lets them explore it, but will not turn a straight person gay or gay person straight or etc. Just make them curious about it. Even though I dated a guy, and have found 1 or 2 guys sexually attractive after joining the fandom, I identify as straight as I no longer have those urges or wants or desires. They were "in the heat of the moment" I guess.

Just my take on it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 26, 2018)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I used to think I was purely straight. then i was curious back when I was like, 13 or 14? Liking only certain types of guys. When I got on discord and got deeper into the fandom, I tried dating a guy. Did not work well as he later Doxxed my face.
> Anyway, the fandom let me have an opportunity to freely explore my sexuality, but soon finding that even if I might find a guy sexually attractive, I would not be happy in a relationship with them.
> 
> I believe the fandom opens doors to peoples sexualities, and lets them explore it, but will not turn a straight person gay or gay person straight or etc. Just make them curious about it. Even though I dated a guy, and have found 1 or 2 guys sexually attractive after joining the fandom, I identify as straight as I no longer have those urges or wants or desires. They were "in the heat of the moment" I guess.
> ...



I think I've had a similar experience. Regardless I still find myself writing a hella gay RP from time to time, mostly for entertainment.


----------



## Troj (Apr 26, 2018)

I'd suggest that people a biological "anchor" or setpoint that is flexible or negotiable within a certain range, and how they act within that range will be influenced by their experiences, values and beliefs, and, of course, the social environment.

My sense is that there are fewer pure Kinsey 0s and Kinsey 6s in the world than we've been led to believe, and that most of us are at least a teensy-weensy bit bisexual, especially when you stop making _everything_ about sex and romance.

In the furry fandom, it's more acceptable to be not-heterosexual and not-cis, so people with even mild or tentative non-cishetero leanings or inclinations get to explore, test, and play without necessarily having to commit to or defend an identity or a lifestyle.


----------



## Haru Totetsu (Apr 26, 2018)

I think it's all more to do with the fact its so...sexually open that you can explore and figure yourself out a lot better in this fandom than others.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Apr 26, 2018)

Hmm, but so far in this thread only dudes got turned gay? Girls are immune to that and they stay straight? Not good...


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Hmm, but so far in this thread only dudes got turned gay? Girls are immune to that and they stay straight? Not good...


You're assuming that the girls here were and are straight.
I was queer before and I'll be queer after.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't think it makes people gay. I just think it helps people come to learn more about their own sexuality in a safe and welcoming way. I imagine liking animal people is a lot easier to accept for one personally in the current society, so maybe you might find yourself liking a particular same-sex furry character here and there, and then wondering "well if I like this, I wonder if I like this!" and then people come to realize that they like people of their own sex too perhaps.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 26, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Sorry but I don't make the rules. You'll have to ask Zhalo





Zhalo said:


> Yeah, you don't get a choice! In order to be a Furry you *HAVE* to be gay!
> 
> What a dumb question that is like asking if you HAVE to have a license to drive or something


Well, I'm gay, so I guess I qualify


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2018)

the fandom makes people gay. period. 
its the sole weapon of the gays to convert people to their degeneracy!!

THE FURRY FANDOM IS THE GAY GUN.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 26, 2018)

Zrcalo said:


> its the sole weapon of the gays to convert people to their degeneracy!!



Yep.. we gotta keep a fresh supply of dudes, (ready for the taking) in the coolers.. as we love variety here, and it's always great, when we have a bigger pool (of potential mates) to select from.


----------



## LBCicedragon (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't think it makes people gay.I'd rather say the fandom promotes it,that is,it may make a gay more gay or even make a bi a gay.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 27, 2018)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Hmm, but so far in this thread only dudes got turned gay? Girls are immune to that and they stay straight? Not good...


I'm pretty sure girls in the fandom are less likely to be gay than guys.

5.1 Orientation - FurScience

Which is interesting...


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I'm pretty sure girls in the fandom are less likely to be gay than guys.
> 
> 5.1 Orientation - FurScience
> 
> Which is interesting...


Keep in mind that this study was only conducted at several cons, and does in no way equate to how the fandom is at large. 

The sampling is faulty and very limited in its area. That, and people may not answer truthfully, especially when it's done face to face.


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Keep in mind that this study was only conducted at several cons, and does in no way equate to how the fandom is at large.
> 
> The sampling is faulty and very limited in its area. That, and people may not answer truthfully, especially when it's done face to face.


Yeah I'm always skeptical about "fur studies" ever since I read one that said sex was a minor part of the fandom without even showing any numbers.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 27, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> Yeah I'm always skeptical about "fur studies" ever since I read one that said sex was a minor part of the fandom without even showing any numbers.


That Furscience group is actually pretty legit, just look at their about us page, also they pretty regularly give a presentation at TFF.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> That Furscience group is actually pretty legit, just look at their about us page, also they pretty regularly give a presentation at TFF.


Ye. What they can't say is "this is how the fandom is", or "the fandom have shown these statistics". What they *can* say however is "we conducted surveys of X amount of people, and out of those X amount of people, Z amount showed homosexual tendencies". They can't imply the whole fandom is like this or that, or show Y tendencies, though they are free to imply it with the ones they have actually asked.

Unless at least some 80% IMO of the fandom answers such a survey truthfully, these surveys will be limited to those who answered it. We also have to consider who answered the survey, potential biases in terms of sampling, and a plethora of other factors, some of which @quoting_mungo have brushed up on earlier in this one and/or other threads.

I have had people come up to me thinking I am gay for merely being an anthro fan, and I'd argue such surveys may be one of the potential causes. That said, I have nothing against being hit on by other guys. I find it flattering that they find me interesting enough to hit on me.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ye. What they can't say is "this is how the fandom is", or "the fandom have shown these statistics". What they *can* say however is "we conducted surveys of X amount of people, and out of those X amount of people, Z amount showed homosexual tendencies". They can't imply the whole fandom is like this or that, or show Y tendencies, though they are free to imply it with the ones they have actually asked.
> 
> Unless at least some 80% IMO of the fandom answers such a survey truthfully, these surveys will be limited to those who answered it. We also have to consider who answered the survey, potential biases in terms of sampling, and a plethora of other factors, some of which @quoting_mungo have brushed up on earlier in this one and/or other threads.
> 
> I have had people come up to me thinking I am gay for merely being an anthro fan, and I'd argue such surveys may be one of the potential causes. That said, I have nothing against being hit on by other guys. I find it flattering that they find me interesting enough to hit on me.


It is about as good of a sample as your going to get for something as decentralized as the Furry fandom, a con is about as centralized as it gets.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> It is about as good of a sample as your going to get for something as decentralized as the Furry fandom, a con is about as centralized as it gets.


Indeed.


----------



## Troj (Apr 27, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> It is about as good of a sample as your going to get for something as decentralized as the Furry fandom, a con is about as centralized as it gets.



Especially when you conduct paper surveys and in-person panels at some of the largest conventions year after year, and _also_ online, as we've done. Over  10,000 furries surveyed!  Other scientists are green with envy!


----------



## solacedelayed (Apr 27, 2018)

@ withmybearhands...

I mean... ??? I guess, whatever rocks your magical boat?  Or insert some such Metaphor. Et Al. .. ...


----------



## Vasquez (Apr 27, 2018)

I know of a small handfull of straight dudes that have started to get attracted to gay furry art, they don't like guys irl but art of male animal people? Totally their jam. Who knows why or how, but it does seem to happen oddly enough. Though, there are one or two guys people would "turn gay for," maybe it's just a very, _very_ specific type


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

Like I said earlier in the topic, I enjoy a lot of material that doesn't match up with my actual sexuality.

I choose to look at things like that because what I actually find attractive about them is usually the situation, or the emotional impact that it has on the subjects and not the subjects themselves.

I'm an idealist... a very perverted idealist.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 28, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> It is about as good of a sample as your going to get for something as decentralized as the Furry fandom, a con is about as centralized as it gets.


Even then, from what I've gathered about the distribution of the surveys, the sampling is biased. If the survey was distributed by the con in the registration packet, for instance, you might be able to get a reasonably representative sample. Not 100%, since you still get the bias that gets introduced by not everyone responding, as well as the wedge of people that decide giving outrageous answers is more fun than contributing honest data to a survey, but better than eg "the people who went to a particular panel". That could let you draw fairly reliable conclusions about the demographics of that con's attendees.

"As good as you're going to get" does not equate to representative, which a lot of people seem to forget when it comes to these surveys. I absolutely agree that getting a random/representative sample of furries (necessary if you want to generalize the results to a larger population) is nigh-impossible. 

This is literally one of the things my degree covers. Critical source evaluation is difficult, and will sometimes give you answers you don't like, but it's necessary if you want reliable information.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Even then, from what I've gathered about the distribution of the surveys, the sampling is biased. If the survey was distributed by the con in the registration packet, for instance, you might be able to get a reasonably representative sample. Not 100%, since you still get the bias that gets introduced by not everyone responding, as well as the wedge of people that decide giving outrageous answers is more fun than contributing honest data to a survey, but better than eg "the people who went to a particular panel". That could let you draw fairly reliable conclusions about the demographics of that con's attendees.
> 
> "As good as you're going to get" does not equate to representative, which a lot of people seem to forget when it comes to these surveys. I absolutely agree that getting a random/representative sample of furries (necessary if you want to generalize the results to a larger population) is nigh-impossible.
> 
> This is literally one of the things my degree covers. Critical source evaluation is difficult, and will sometimes give you answers you don't like, but it's necessary if you want reliable information.


^ My thoughts exactly, though going by her previous posts, I know she's holding back. =w=


----------



## Gronix (Apr 28, 2018)

I've started exploring stuff back then first right here in this community but continued elsewhere as well.

A community doesn't "turn" people's sexualities, that's pretty stupid, at least over the years I've observed various communities nowhere I've seen people peer-pressuring anyone to change their sexualities.
No, this is something of all open-minded communities, since to this day many, many, many people still grow up in households where any LGBT topic is taboo, and live their childhood in communities where these 'tendencies' can very well be oppressed. Because that's what really happens, a lot of LGBT people (not everyone obviously) for the most part are subconsciously oppressed that needs some growing up to burst out of, or option B, getting in communities like the furry fandom where they are exposed to these things, where they can first-handedly see that there's nothing wrong with being the way they are.
Of course they can be exposed to this in many different forms, but it just so happens that these online communities serve as a hubs for people to realize themselves.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2018)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Hmm, but so far in this thread only dudes got turned gay? Girls are immune to that and they stay straight? Not good...


girls are the artists duh. if most of the porn is gay, they're immune. what we need is more lesbian art. but only straight guys commission that.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 28, 2018)

Zrcalo said:


> girls are the artists duh. if most of the porn is gay, they're immune. what we need is more lesbian art. but only straight guys commission that.


I always found it hilarious that straight guys tend to be the ones to get off to lesbian porn


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

I’ve been straight and I’ve learned to accept the LGBT community so i don’t think it really changes you, you make that choice


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I always found it hilarious that straight guys tend to be the ones to get off to lesbian porn


its two girls, and they're a guy. it makes sense. they dont want to see another guy in the equation because that triggers a competitive response. they want the girls to be theirs.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 28, 2018)

There's not a lot of lesbian furry art cause furries have claws and lesbians need to have short nails... Ya know... For _reasons_. 

Or at least that's my theory.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I always found it hilarious that straight guys tend to be the ones to get off to lesbian porn


Well, how is it hilarious? Two gorgeous women going at each other? It's no more weird than a gay guy enjoying two men going at each other.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

Your not wrong


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, how is it hilarious? Two gorgeous women going at each other? It's no more weird than a gay guy enjoying two men going at each other.



Where I’m from anti gay sentiment is still prevalent.  However, a lot of these anti gay folks think lesbian porn is hot.  

So that is kind of funny to me.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

I feel like your never really 100% against it because it involves you in some way


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

And if your a furry and your against it then I feel bad for you. I’m not with it but I’m not against it


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Where I’m from anti gay sentiment is still prevalent.  However, a lot of these anti gay folks think lesbian porn is hot.
> 
> So that is kind of funny to me.


In that regard it's a tad ironic, yes. If you're against homosexual couples you'd think lesbians are included in that.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> In that regard it's a tad ironic, yes. If you're against homosexual couples you'd think lesbians are included in that.


From what I've heard, they still hate lesbians themselves. They just think it's hot when they're in porn because they're attracted to women and the women featured, though lesbian, are usually very attractive, so they don't care.

But homophobia is usually more directed towards males by other males because in society, getting women is like earning trophies to a lot of people and they don't find male-on-male to be attractive. So gay women generally get less hate.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 28, 2018)

Guys don't like lesbian porn because they're lesbians (and most aren't anyway). They like it cause they can imagine getting with both women are the same time. The women's sexuality doesn't matter, just their perceived readiness to do sexy things with the viewer. So in a way, lesbian porn is more accurately bisexual porn, since it's always assumed the male viewer could jump in.

Like, most "lesbian" porn isn't even made for lesbians. It's made for guys who want to fantasize about threesomes.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 28, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Guys don't like lesbian porn because they're lesbians (and most aren't anyway). They like it cause they can imagine getting with both women are the same time. The women's sexuality doesn't matter, just their perceived readiness to do sexy things with the viewer. So in a way, lesbian porn is more accurately bisexual porn, since it's always assumed the male viewer could jump in.
> 
> Like, most "lesbian" porn isn't even made for lesbians. It's made for guys who want to fantasize about threesomes.


I have been schooled yet again. Like YEAH I know "lesbian" porn is enjoyable for guys in the same way gay porn is enjoyable for girls - but I never assumed it was because the viewer wanted to jump in at all.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I have been schooled yet again. Like YEAH I know "lesbian" porn is enjoyable for guys in the same way gay porn is enjoyable for girls - but I never assumed it was because the viewer wanted to jump in at all.


I mean, I'm not a dude, so I'm open to critique, but that's how it's always seemed to me. It's not that two hot girls are kissing. It's that two hot girls are kissing which means they're slutty which means they might kiss you too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

sunburst_odell said:


> From what I've heard, they still hate lesbians themselves. They just think it's hot when they're in porn because they're attracted to women and the women featured, though lesbian, are usually very attractive, so they don't care.
> 
> But homophobia is usually more directed towards males by other males because in society, getting women is like earning trophies to a lot of people and they don't find male-on-male to be attractive. So gay women generally get less hate.


Quite frankly I've never liked the term "homophobia" when there's dislike or even outright hate involved. I don't see much genuine irrational fear of homosexuals, just people being assholes. 

And yes, to some people it's a "trophy" to get with girls. I've met a couple of them, actually. They're the type of douche you'd rather see losing their job from sexual harassment or something.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Quite frankly I've never liked the term "homophobia" when there's dislike or even outright hate involved. I don't see much genuine irrational fear of homosexuals, just people being assholes.
> 
> And yes, to some people it's a "trophy" to get with girls. I've met a couple of them, actually. They're the type of douche you'd rather see losing their job from sexual harassment or something.



Homophobia gets thrown around too much definitely.

A lot of religious folks I know don’t accept it, they think it’s a sin, but they still love the person.  They are not scared of gay people, and it’s not fair to claim such about them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Homophobia gets thrown around too much definitely.
> 
> A lot of religious folks I know don’t accept it, they think it’s a sin, but they still love the person.  They are not scared of gay people, and it’s not fair to claim such about them.


Indeed.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Homophobia gets thrown around too much definitely.
> 
> A lot of religious folks I know don’t accept it, they think it’s a sin, but they still love the person.  They are not scared of gay people, and it’s not fair to claim such about them.


Thank you for pointing this out. I have had several religious friends in my life who, while did not agree with my lifestyle, still showed my the respect and kindness they would anyone else. The media loves to poke at the religious groups because they know it makes for a juicy story, and other people dismiss them as bigots because they know little about who they are. I have never had any bad run ins with my Christian friends. I actually used to work at a Christian based corporation for selling pets. They invited me to church to sing with them, and we celebrated Christmas together as a community. They preached love and forgiveness, not hate and violence.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Thank you for pointing this out. I have had several religious friends in my life who, while did not agree with my lifestyle, still showed my the respect and kindness they would anyone else. The media loves to poke at the religious groups because they know it makes for a juicy story, and other people dismiss them as bigots because they know little about who they are. I have never had any bad run ins with my Christian friends. I actually used to work at a Christian based corporation for selling pets. They invited me to church to sing with them, and we celebrated Christmas together as a community. They preached love and forgiveness, not hate and violence.



They preach that, but it is not always what their actions reveal.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> They preach that, but it is not always what their actions reveal.


I understand what your saying. But from my experience, they were very nice and kind people. There are some crazy nuts out there, but a lot of the ones I've met are decent, loving people.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Quite frankly I've never liked the term "homophobia" when there's dislike or even outright hate involved. I don't see much genuine irrational fear of homosexuals, just people being assholes.
> 
> And yes, to some people it's a "trophy" to get with girls. I've met a couple of them, actually. They're the type of douche you'd rather see losing their job from sexual harassment or something.


I've never liked the word "homophobia" either, but it is commonly used so I guess it's just the term, even if it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> They preach that, but it is not always what their actions reveal.



Yes you’re right, too.  I grew up around a bunch of southern baptists, and went to a southern baptist church for a few years after I was Catholic.

Southern Baptists tended to be the most racist, bigoted, judgemental people I’ve ever met. 

However, I’ve still met many religious folks who do their best to be good.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> They preach that, but it is not always what their actions reveal.


I have to say I agree. Yeah, there are very nice Christians, but there are definitely some that aren't as accepting of it behind the person's back.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I understand what your saying. But from my experience, they were very nice and kind people. There are some crazy nuts out there, but a lot of the ones I've met are decent, loving people.


Exactly. There are always those among a religion who miss the entire point. It's irresponsible to label the entire religion one way, just like it is irresponsible to accept everything a book says at face value.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

Words are cheap, but they're still a form of action. By comparing how someone uses words with how they act the rest of the time, their intentions are revealed. I knew some very nice church people, but if you started to not act the way they wanted you to, they slowly started distancing themselves from you.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> There's not a lot of lesbian furry art cause furries have claws and lesbians need to have short nails... Ya know... For _reasons_.
> 
> Or at least that's my theory.


Literally had someone say to me once that guys don’t like short nails like pretty sure my wife prefers them short but okay


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Exactly. There are always those among a religion who miss the entire point. It's irresponsible to label the entire religion one way, just like it is irresponsible to accept everything a book says at face value.


There's religion and there's people and people's personal relationship with their religion.

The religion itself condemns homosexual relationships. Islam does this as well.

People however in the majority of cases(at least in terms of Christianity) don't.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 28, 2018)

I am a Christian Protestant and I can confirm that I don't have a problem with homosexual relationships. Though I am bisexual so...


----------



## Konpeitobread (Apr 28, 2018)

Don't think it _makes _people gay, but I'm sure there's even more than everyone who posted here that discovered their sexuality after joining. Personally I knew I was bi before I even knew the term furry.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Literally had someone say to me once that guys don’t like short nails like pretty sure my wife prefers them short but okay


no one wants internal scritches.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> no one wants internal scritches.





Spoiler



no joke those fucking suck, found that out after a shit date night


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> no joke those fucking suck, found that out after a shit date night


there needs to be a "dislike" option for posts. or like "that sucks".
cause that does suck.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> there needs to be a "dislike" option for posts. or like "that sucks".
> cause that does suck.


I think it’s just the anatomical differences that bother me about NSFW art in general tho, and I will say that the rarity of lesbian art in the fandom doesn’t necessarily bother me.  It seems like the place where - at least on the surface, from what I’ve personally seen - women and men are sexualized about the same amount.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 28, 2018)

No, I do not think that the fandom makes you gay.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

Maybe it ruins your maturity level tho.


----------



## Deathless (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't think so at all. Yes, a majority of the furry fandom is LGBT but that doesn't mean it makes someone gay. Just a very colorful coincidence! Maybe the reason people think this is because the furry fandom is very welcoming and that allows people to be who they are.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't think of the fandom as a causation, more of a outlet. With how secluded and detached this fandom is, people find it easy to express some of their more private qualities and interests.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 29, 2018)

sunburst_odell said:


> From what I've heard, they still hate lesbians themselves. They just think it's hot when they're in porn because they're attracted to women and the women featured, though lesbian, are usually very attractive, so they don't care.
> 
> But homophobia is usually more directed towards males by other males because in society, getting women is like earning trophies to a lot of people and they don't find male-on-male to be attractive. So gay women generally get less hate.


Yes.. indeed.


----------



## Rakiya (Apr 29, 2018)

MidnightDragon said:


> I don't think so at all. Yes, a majority of the furry fandom is LGBT but that doesn't mean it makes someone gay. Just a very colorful coincidence! Maybe the reason people think this is because the furry fandom is very welcoming and that allows people to be who they are.


I'd like to know what fandom you're talking about, cause the furry fandom I know enjoy putting their own kinks on a pedestal... while kicking everything else around them down. If we're talking exclusively about being gay... I suppose they can be accepting? Kind of.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 29, 2018)

Rakiya said:


> I'd like to know what fandom you're talking about, cause the furry fandom I know enjoy putting their own kinks on a pedestal... while kicking everything else around them down.



That part of the fandom does exist, I feel that it may not be large, but disproportionately vocal.  As a UK furry, I suspect that might be more of a US issue than worldwide, as locally I haven't seen much judgement going on and most of the kink-shaming drama I see online comes from the US.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 29, 2018)

MidnightDragon said:


> I don't think so at all. Yes, a majority of the furry fandom is LGBT but that doesn't mean it makes someone gay. Just a very colorful coincidence! Maybe the reason people think this is because the furry fandom is very welcoming and that allows people to be who they are.




I wish people would stop trying to pass off made-up statistics as facts. Do you know every furry in the world? No, so saying most furries are LGBT is nothing more than an assumption. ...Also, I'm none of those.


----------



## KeesNailo (May 2, 2018)

I've been in the fandom since 2005, never did anything to me.


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> So, I think we can all agree Furries are really gay! At least compared to the general population that is. The thing is why are furries so gay? I heard some people say that it is because in order to be a furry in the first place you have to be very open minded, and therefore people who are furries are also more likely to be LGBT.
> 
> But what if the reason furries are so commonly LGBT isn't just because LGBT prople are more likely to become furries, but because the fandom makes people LGBT over time? Just through sheer exposure to homosexuality making people more prone to becoming homosexuals themselves. I don't find this as a bad thing necessarily, but just a interesting concept to think about and I wonder if anyone else thinks that it is a possibility?
> 
> Personally I am bisexual and the fandom helped me realize that I am bisexual. I first discovered the fandom when I was 12 or 13. I found the sexual side of the fandom first when I was trying to find stuff of a particular fetish I am into. Looking back on it I was so obviously bisexual, I remember being attracted to another boy in addition to girls at the time. Though I was very much in denial about my sexuality mainly due to it being frowned upon in my immediate family and I would of described myself as straight back then. I only began to think of myself as bisexual about 3-4 months ago, and a big part of realizing that was because of the furry fandom. So I guess the furry fandom helped make me bisexual, I don't really know?


I have to say, I am very strait.


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Blue Fire said:


> I have to say, I am very strait.


Me too


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2018)

If this thread goes on any longer, it will make people gay :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

I agree. 

Now how doe we stop this thing?


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I agree.
> 
> Now how doe we stop this thing?


That might be a good idea, but you can never really stop a thread.


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Blue Fire said:


> That might be a good idea, but you can never really stop a thread.


GET A MOD!


----------



## Cawdabra (May 3, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I wish people would stop trying to pass off made-up statistics as facts. Do you know every furry in the world? No, so saying most furries are LGBT is nothing more than an assumption. ...Also, I'm none of those.









Not exactly a reliable method since a lot of people don't tag their stuff properly, but still amusing.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I wish people would stop trying to pass off made-up statistics as facts. Do you know every furry in the world? No, so saying most furries are LGBT is nothing more than an assumption. ...Also, I'm none of those.


Even on this forum there was a thread asking people about their sexuality. Granted, it's a very limited scope, but even then, heterosexuality got a clear minority compared to gay/bi.


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> GET A MOD!


Well, I guess that would work.......


----------



## Massan Otter (May 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> If this thread goes on any longer, it will make people gay :V



This could be the scenario for the next Chuck Tingle book, "Turned Gay by the Physical Manifestation of my own Furry Forum Thread".


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 3, 2018)

I've got a pretty good discussion on, well I'm 31 and mostly like bi and at least /at the time/ furry stuff felt like a /very/ open place to be yourself. Like I said people would let me 'hug' or 'cuddle' regardless of gender and maybe that doesn't sound important because it's 'virtual' affection but I think it went a long way

but I might post the thing, only with permission though

I'm worried some outsiders think gay stuff in furry is like 'prison', if you know what I mean, and I've never felt that

"women and men are sexualized about the same amount"

I joked, I objectify men and women equally, anarchy lol


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> If this thread goes on any longer, it will make people gay :V


Now THAT might be a tad gay. :V


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 3, 2018)

oh god this is jokez but






if you build it they will gay


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> I'm worried some outsiders think gay stuff in furry is like 'prison', if you know what I mean, and I've never felt that



I think this means I should start an all fur-suited, 'for-profit' prison, someplace in Texas, that saves taxpayer money by cutting back on inmate security.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> I think this means I should start an all fur-suited, 'for-profit' prison, someplace in Texas, that saves taxpayer money by cutting back on inmate security.



lol

I met a furry/scalie who works at one too, and he's gay is probably a known factor, imagine somehow if it were known he's a scalie


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 3, 2018)

I got permission to post this so here, as far as the comments section

www.furaffinity.net: Bi Pride by Kira-Okami


----------



## Fluffy Puff (May 3, 2018)

No I don't think so


----------



## Izar (May 5, 2018)

Well.. I'm gay, can't speak about if the furry fandom community makes heterosexuals gay.. I personally don't feel it's possible to be "Made" gay.  I do feel however, that gay and bi folks are sort of isolated and widely misunderstood. Furries are also isolated and misunderstood by many. Are gay people drawn to the furry fandom community to connect with other isolated/misunderstood individuals? Idk maybe lol. I just like the art work and fur cuddles tbh..


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Even on this forum there was a thread asking people about their sexuality. Granted, it's a very limited scope, but even then, heterosexuality got a clear minority compared to gay/bi.



Yay.. that's totally okay; as : (a more queerer world = a more happier one).


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yay.. that's totally okay; as : (a more queerer world = a more happier one).


Not really. Being gay doesn't equate happy. But I digress.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Not really. Being gay doesn't equate happy. But I digress.


Unless you're going with the old definition of "gay". Then that's exactly what it equates too. ^.^


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Unless you're going with the old definition of "gay". Then that's exactly what it equates too. ^.^


Indeed. *Unless* I am referring to it.


----------



## Dmc10398 (May 6, 2018)

When I first joined the fandom I considered myself pretty much straight and I think I still am for the most part. But being an active fur has currently opened me up to other things and possibilities, so if asked now I would probably say I'm BI.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Dmc10398 said:


> for the most part.


Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Simo (May 6, 2018)

Dmc10398 said:


> When I first joined the fandom I considered myself pretty much straight and I think I still am for the most part. But being an active fur has currently opened me up to other things and possibilities, so if asked now I would probably say I'm BI.



Hey there haven't seen ya in a while!

Was it my brilliant black and white coat that turned you?


----------



## Dmc10398 (May 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey there haven't seen ya in a while!
> 
> Was it my brilliant black and white coat that turned you?



Hey pal long time no smell, yes you guessed it, must have been that nice fluffy tail


----------



## mcm730 (May 27, 2018)

I’d say it’s more of the fandom providing people with opportunities to figure it out themselves rather than actually influencing it.


----------



## Taku (May 28, 2018)

mcm730 said:


> I’d say it’s more of the fandom providing people with opportunities to figure it out themselves rather than actually influencing it.


This is actually very insightful


----------



## Silverblue_the_Gothbunny (May 28, 2018)

Sexuality is probably rather more flexible and less fraught than general society makes it seem.  Humans have pathologised natural sexual orientations historically - depending on your culture, women were either insatiable lust monsters or completely incapable of sexual attraction which was only seen as a male attribute.  Some societies had no concept of queer relationships and it was just assumed that men would sleep with younger men.  Others had more than one gender available for one sex, but not for another, and so on.

If people end up surrounded by those who are not going to react overmuch to different sexualities and genders, the lack of freaking out will allow people to let whatever natural inclinations they have develop.  Humans are very, very good at repressing things to fit in with the herd otherwise.  Particularly when social exclusion is on the line.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that this fandom has made me more bent than Trump's attitude, somehow, considering I was nice and striaght some 3-5 years ago, before I joined you lunatics, at which point my preferences expanded somewhat drastically. Damn you Cygo The Fox.


----------



## bombylius (May 28, 2018)

More like being gay made me a furry


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 29, 2018)

mcm730 said:


> I’d say it’s more of the fandom providing people with opportunities to figure it out themselves rather than actually influencing it.



I hope I was saying that before, you can like be flirty on a chat with no fears of being judged for it (and choose an avatar that's 'sort of you' without feeling like you need to put your neck out in real life if it turns out not to be your thing). And you can figure out your /type/ of guy super-specifically, even in mainstream porno, I know furries aren't really people but like mainstream porno is idealized gay dudes some of the time, bear twink otter etc. there seem to be plenty of furry artists who draw sort of non-idealized guys that would be flawed by real life porno standards maybe (I'm thinking like some artdecade stuff) and then like I dunno, you see it kind of "cute" as furry stuff and I'm assuming some people warmed up to exploring real life stuff eventually. Like maybe gay stuff just feels too raw and 'real' to jump right into it for some people (I would say maybe I fixated on some real life stuff at an earlier age, like crap I like hairy now irl, hairy stuff back then just felt like, a confusing mess kinda. But yeah I think I was 'overthinking' it)


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2018)

wow, this thread is still alive? :V


----------



## Zhalo (May 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> wow, this thread is still alive? :V



XD apparently, Furries just like about being gay it seems


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Yes, Talking about gay stuff is one of my favourite topics, it never gets old


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Yes, Talking about gay stuff is one of my favourite topics, it never gets old


being ghay is even better, it never gets old ether :3


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Yea :}
Even though I'm bi, shaddup


----------



## drawain (May 29, 2018)

The fandom can broaden your horizon *cough cough* And make you into really weird stuff. 
But after all these years I'm still not into girls at all. So personal perspective I'd say no, it doesn't turn you gay.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 30, 2018)

drawain said:


> The fandom can broaden your horizon *cough cough* And make you into really weird stuff.
> But after all these years I'm still not into girls at all. So personal perspective I'd say no, it doesn't turn you gay.


Yes.. it can't turn you gay if you already were in the first place. ☺


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> XD apparently, Furries just like about being gay it seems


I am gay about people being gay. :3


----------



## drawain (May 30, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yes.. it can't turn you gay if you already were in the first place. ☺


Why quote me tho? xD

Anyway, I only think someone can turn or discover their bi side. I don't care if it was always there or not. But turning outright gay and dropping your interest in the opposite sex? Nope.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (May 30, 2018)

You can only be born gay so, no. It can't make you have a gene.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 30, 2018)

drawain said:


> Why quote me tho? xD



Because it's 7AM local time and you're a spiffy, awesome user here on the forums. ☺

Actually though - I thought you were a dude.. and I probably should've checked your avatar first, (before I replied to your post). My bad.


----------



## drawain (May 30, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Because it's 7AM local time and you're a spiffy, awesome user here on the forums. ☺
> 
> Actually though - I thought you were a dude.. and I probably should've checked your avatar first, (before I replied to your post). My bad.


Ah! Makes sense this way. xD won't blame anyone, my ava is showing a male OC and my nickname isn't feminie I think. (Because it's like Gawain.)


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2018)

_Does the fandom make people gay?_

It would be cool if it did. As in just _seeing_ it. Say, a few fursuiters go through a busy mall...and BAM, everyone is gay! Or somebody sees a furry image on the web. WHAM!  Gay! If you watch Zootopia: POW! Gay!

This could be great fun : )


----------



## webkilla (May 30, 2018)

I did my master thesis on internet cultures back in 2012 - via some polls I did I found that it appears almost 30% of the furry fandom is homo or bi-sexual.

Makes sense honestly: the furry fandom has always had a reputation of being very inclusive (some that is being challenged these days, sadly) so it stands to reason that a lot of LGBT people sought the community of the furry fandom, for they knew that they wouldn't be judged.


----------



## drawain (May 30, 2018)

webkilla said:


> I did my master thesis on internet cultures back in 2012 - via some polls I did I found that it appears almost 30% of the furry fandom is homo or bi-sexual.
> 
> Makes sense honestly: the furry fandom has always had a reputation of being very inclusive (some that is being challenged these days, sadly) so it stands to reason that a lot of LGBT people sought the community of the furry fandom, for they knew that they wouldn't be judged.


Oh, tbh I thought it was even more. o:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> _Does the fandom make people gay?_
> 
> It would be cool if it did. As in just _seeing_ it. Say, a few fursuiters go through a busy mall...and BAM, everyone is gay! Or somebody sees a furry image on the web. WHAM!  Gay! If you watch Zootopia: POW! Gay!
> 
> This could be great fun : )


Yes.. like invasion of the gay body snatchers.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> _Does the fandom make people gay?_
> 
> It would be cool if it did. As in just _seeing_ it. Say, a few fursuiters go through a busy mall...and BAM, everyone is gay! Or somebody sees a furry image on the web. WHAM!  Gay! If you watch Zootopia: POW! Gay!
> 
> This could be great fun : )


And then our species die out because no one have kids.


----------



## Zhalo (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> And then our species die out because no one have kids.


Shhhhh all we have to do is keep a couple of Catholics around in the corner


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Shhhhh all we have to do is keep a couple of Catholics around in the corner


Lol.


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> And then our species die out because no one have kids.



Odd, I was just thinking of that problem!


----------



## Paprika (May 30, 2018)

The fandom sure helped _me_ open up and find my gay ;3


----------



## Rochat (May 30, 2018)

Alex Jones thinks that it's the chemicals in the water, but it's really the furries.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 31, 2018)

webkilla said:


> I did my master thesis on internet cultures back in 2012 - via some polls I did I found that it appears almost 30% of the furry fandom is homo or bi-sexual.
> 
> Makes sense honestly: the furry fandom has always had a reputation of being very inclusive (some that is being challenged these days, sadly) so it stands to reason that a lot of LGBT people sought the community of the furry fandom, for they knew that they wouldn't be judged.



not to mention it was very anonymous back in the day and someone could create a female character to 'experiment' and stuff. But I said this before, there were plenty of artists I assumed were straight but they were already expressing themselves sexually, so they're like 'why the heck not, here's a bunny dude'

but I think a big aspect of it was the anonymonity, and you could like be anonymous but make a character with aspects of yourself that you liked, even


----------



## Taku (May 31, 2018)

° counter point° could the furry community lead one who is gay into bi/straight sexual activity?


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 31, 2018)

Taku said:


> ° counter point° could the furry community lead one who is gay into bi/straight sexual activity?



Dude. That's just. Weird.


----------



## Taku (May 31, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Dude. That's just. Weird.


 any weirder than someone who is straight, engaging in not straight sex?


----------



## webkilla (May 31, 2018)

Taku said:


> ° counter point° could the furry community lead one who is gay into bi/straight sexual activity?


as far as I'm aware there is no scientific backing for the ideat that anything can change your sexuality

but teens experimenting? oh that I'm sure there's plenty of - they haven't necesarily nailed down what they're down with yet


----------



## Lexiand (May 31, 2018)

Nah it definitely does not turn you gay. *looks at a picture of a bara wolf* *Gets a boner*

Fuck I'm gay!


----------



## fourur (May 31, 2018)

it make me gay, Misogyne, make me feel alone, it developped a lot of fetish I couldn't imagine, and drive me insane, but that all I have


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 31, 2018)

Taku said:


> ° counter point° could the furry community lead one who is gay into bi/straight sexual activity?


Maybe not furry community per se, but I personally know at least one guy who used to identify as gay, who moved over to bi and then pan after macking with a chick he met through furry mutual friends?

Also met at least one gay furry dude who was dating a poly-I-believe furry chick, some fifteen years ago or thereabouts (geez, her kids must be adults now, that's so weird to think about).



webkilla said:


> as far as I'm aware there is no scientific backing for the ideat that anything can change your sexuality


I think that depends on whether you're talking about the underlying wiring changing, or whether you're talking about the framework and labels we impose on that wiring changing. Because I'm pretty sure I've seen mentions of some studies that look into the latter, and I absolutely believe that _that_ changing over time and in response to experience and exposure to new ideas, cultures (in a very broad sense of the word), and concepts is possible, based on personal experience.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 4, 2018)

Taku said:


> ° counter point° could the furry community lead one who is gay into bi/straight sexual activity?



I met a 'mostly gay' furry guy on Telegram (he'll remain anonymous but just saying I met a guy), it's not like "being a furry" lol, there's sometimes pressure for gay guys to pretend they've never had some occasional desire for a woman because they don't want to be ostracized because of it. I dunno maybe though he's in the furry community and there's so much sexual diversity he felt ok to say it?

I keep saying this, in spite of the weird fetishes some people may not like, there's a lot of leeway to feel free to say some essential sort of orientation/gender stuff


----------



## Faunic (Jun 5, 2018)

Like personally I’m am a heterosexual person but when it comes to the fandom I find any gay material complete fine, even better in some cases. Even when I come back to normal human stuff I still find myself completely heterosexual. There must be something to do with the fandom that makes gay (and any other fetishes) material much more appealing to the standard viewer


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 5, 2018)

Faunic said:


> Like personally I’m am a heterosexual person but when it comes to the fandom I find any gay material complete fine, even better in some cases. Even when I come back to normal human stuff I still find myself completely heterosexual. There must be something to do with the fandom that makes gay (and any other fetishes) material much more appealing to the standard viewer



I think I said, people maybe overexaggerate the value of it being a bunch of animal people, maybe just animal people detach the viewer from thinking of all the mundane rl humans they wouldn't want to have sex with ever, lol. No furry looks like the Bob's Discount Furniture guy bwhahahaha. But some furry stuff probably is interpreted by the brain as kind of vivid and hyperreal (even glowy bits for crying out loud) so it's like........ if 'straight' people had a dream about gay sex /you can't avoid dat shit/ lol. Seinfeld, Elaine's dream about an encounter with a Chinese woman


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2018)

The furry fandom isn't just disproportionately gay but disproportionately male. 

Is it possible that male homosexuals are more predisposed to have fetishes than the general population is?


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> The furry fandom isn't just disproportionately gay but disproportionately male.
> 
> Is it possible that male homosexuals are more predisposed to have fetishes than the general population is?



well that puts fetishes in a positive light to me then lol, the more cool you are with yourself/your own nature

I think there's theories of sex that like heterosexual fetish guys are clinging to, that the women's shoes fetish is automatically "heterosexual" when the author would claim it's sort of "shoesexual" so not gay but not as straight as the man would like to believe either


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> well that puts fetishes in a positive light to me then lol, the more cool you are with yourself/your own nature
> 
> I think there's theories of sex that like heterosexual fetish guys are clinging to, that the women's shoes fetish is automatically "heterosexual" when the author would claim it's sort of "shoesexual" so not gay but not as straight as the man would like to believe either



It would be interesting to see if there is a covariation between people's fetishes and their sexual orientation. 

It would be possible to do it by collecting information about the tags used to describe art submissions on fur affinity, then performing an analysis called two-block partial least squares.

It might not be ethical to do though, since people haven't really consented to their art submission tags being used like that.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> It would be interesting to see if there is a covariation between people's fetishes and their sexual orientation.
> 
> It would be possible to do it by collecting information about the tags used to describe art submissions on fur affinity, then performing an analysis called two-block partial least squares.
> 
> It might not be ethical to do though, since people haven't really consented to their art submission tags being used like that.



I really just think it's, the guy gay, you already don't care what society thinks of you sexually in the gay aspect (in a GOOD way) and like 99% of human sexual mores are stupid holier than thou (kind of a dick measuring contest ironically) irrelevance

lol I'm not that bad fetish-wise but I think not being assumed default straight is going to make you a little more objective, like is this fetish 'harmless' pretty much anyway. If you're a certain kind of straight you're going to think gay is 'harm', anything besides missionary position etc. is 'harm' lol


----------



## Faunic (Jun 6, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> I really just think it's, the guy gay, you already don't care what society thinks of you sexually in the gay aspect (in a GOOD way) and like 99% of human sexual mores are stupid holier than thou (kind of a dick measuring contest ironically) irrelevance
> 
> lol I'm not that bad fetish-wise but I think not being assumed default straight is going to make you a little more objective, like is this fetish 'harmless' pretty much anyway. If you're a certain kind of straight you're going to think gay is 'harm', anything besides missionary position etc. is 'harm' lol


That’s definitely true, I think it comes back to the fact that confidence in sexuality and confidence in fetishes (I’m counting the fandom under this for now) are both dependant on the open mindedness of the person. Someone who is willing to accept and explore their fetishes are more likely to explore homosexual avenues within them


----------



## verneder (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes, IT’S ALL THIS FANDOMS FAULT!


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 6, 2018)

Faunic said:


> That’s definitely true, I think it comes back to the fact that confidence in sexuality and confidence in fetishes (I’m counting the fandom under this for now) are both dependant on the open mindedness of the person. Someone who is willing to accept and explore their fetishes are more likely to explore homosexual avenues within them



I wanted to say something but like without implying gay is a fetish, if you're woke about the nature of fetishes then you're more open 'sex doesn't have to make sense', so maybe you're more gay friendly too I dunno. But I kind of think 'sex doesn't have to make sense' is a better platform than like trying to back gay behavior with science. It shouldn't be the burden of gay people to find some impossible incontravertible proof that is suddenly going to make hate-oriented people not hate anymore, as if they'd have some epiphany with enough science anyway


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Is it possible that male homosexuals are more predisposed to have fetishes than the general population is?



No.. I don't think so.. the amount of paraphilias that are entertained (by those interested in them) are probably equally prevalent throughout the sexuality bell curve.

All sexualities (and all genders) have engaged in a fetish of some sort.

Please... we gay men have enough garbage in our lives, (that we have to deal with).. and by basically saying that we're more "perverse" - it just reinforces the many stereotypes that (us gay guys) are weird, abnormal, scary, and dangerous.

I'm a gay man - and you have nothing to fear from me.

I'm not a pederast, I'm not a degenerate, and I'm not an ax-murderer. Simply put - I enjoy a penis (with testicles on the side) as opposed to a vagina - (on my sexual appetite menu).

Most of us queer boys (are just trying to live our lives).. survive this crazy World, and just get by day-to-day.. we're not trying to scoop up your children (off the streets), and then take them home so we can eat them for our supper.

But the "icky factor" is great political ammunition - for the anti-gay crowd.. isn't it ? And as such, labeling us perverted fetishists - conveniently fits right into their agenda, doesn't it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> No.. I don't think so.. the amount of paraphilias that are entertained (by those interested in them) are probably equally prevalent throughout the sexuality bell curve.
> 
> All sexualities (and all genders) have engaged in a fetish of some sort.
> 
> ...



So men are much more likely to report having sexual fetishes than women for example:
Sexual fetishism - Wikipedia

I am a gay man who has fetishes. I don't think being kinky is a bad thing; I think it is usually a fun and innocent thing.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 8, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So men are much more likely to report having sexual fetishes than women for example:
> Sexual fetishism - Wikipedia
> 
> I am a gay man who has fetishes. I don't think being kinky is a bad thing; I think it is usually a fun and innocent thing.



I forgot what I said but yeah, shouldn't be associated with gay, shouldn't be associated with men. We only see what's out in the open, and maybe if gay seems more fetishy it's because the more /conservative/ you are, you would be sex-wise in either way, less likely to advertise having a fetish, less likely to openly be gay *COUGH COUGH Larry Craig COUGH COUGH* if you're already COOL and GOOD with being gay/bi (there is a vegetal, I asked for NO VEGETAL) you'd feel more compelled or just CARE LESS about revealing a fetish


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 8, 2018)

I think i'm a strange case because i do not feel attracted towards men, i don't see one and imagine the things i should imagine with a woman, when i see a attractive woman i react as a straight person would do, but thing is that i do like furry art (draws, animations, stories and games) with characters either gay, bi or straight, but just non human, with all respect to the gay comunity but i feel unconfortable looking at men to men human porn or nudes etc. I don't have problem and i even enjoy male to male furry porn, male to female and lesbian porn. As for human kind, i'm straight. Perhaps is the fantasy factor what attracts me more than the genders and whatnot


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 8, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> I think i'm a strange case because i do not feel attracted towards men, i don't see one and imagine the things i should imagine with a woman, when i see a attractive woman i react as a straight person would do, but thing is that i do like furry art (draws, animations, stories and games) with characters either gay, bi or straight, but just non human, with all respect to the gay comunity but i feel unconfortable looking at men to men human porn or nudes etc. I don't have problem and i even enjoy male to male furry porn, male to female and lesbian porn. As for human kind, i'm straight. Perhaps is the fantasy factor what attracts me more than the genders and whatnot



true but just saying, it might /happen/ someday and maybe it's just too subconscious atm. On the flipside maybe sometimes it always just stays as fantasy for some people to think of gay stuff

seriously tho, nobody thinks furry and furry art can be some Freud stuff where homo or bisexuality was latent, and I mean it isn't always obvious at first outside of furry art, maybe furry art is more comfortably (more fuzzily) revealing what the subconscious desires?

outside of furry I think that would be the worst possible 'therapy' for a closeted/in denial person, just watch 100000000000000 videos of gay porn etc. the shock effect would probably make them even /more/ in denial. Like fanfic culture, they should probably read a nice /story/ about gay stuff, lol at least at first. Also unhealthy for the in denial person that it has to be all about sex, they'll be more convinced they just want a dumb 'fling' devoid of romance or anything

outside of full on pron I think some furry stuff /is/ pretty romantic gay stuff, there I said it. I think the right art would make a normie non-furry gay person at least chuckle or find it cute


----------



## Faunic (Jun 8, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> I think i'm a strange case because i do not feel attracted towards men, i don't see one and imagine the things i should imagine with a woman, when i see a attractive woman i react as a straight person would do, but thing is that i do like furry art (draws, animations, stories and games) with characters either gay, bi or straight, but just non human, with all respect to the gay comunity but i feel unconfortable looking at men to men human porn or nudes etc. I don't have problem and i even enjoy male to male furry porn, male to female and lesbian porn. As for human kind, i'm straight. Perhaps is the fantasy factor what attracts me more than the genders and whatnot


Dont worry dude I'm in the exact same situation. It's weird how human males are not attractive in the slightest but male furries are. I think one aspect is that as the world of furry porn is a lot wider (since its drawn not filmed), the furry gay content viewed can be very different to the actuality of human gay content


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 8, 2018)

Faunic said:


> Dont worry dude I'm in the exact same situation. It's weird how human males are not attractive in the slightest but male furries are. I think one aspect is that as the world of furry porn is a lot wider (since its drawn not filmed), the furry gay content viewed can be very different to the actuality of human gay content




You are right, actually now that i think about it, i'm more of a cartoon porn lover myself than a normal porn lover, i'ts hard to find though but it is indeed more stylish and artistic than normal porn, and one of the things i love about the furry fandom are the furry female characters, you know cartoon/comic characters like Sheila Vixen and Lola bunny


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 8, 2018)

I mean even if you guys would never act on it irl it's a nice attitude that you can find it romantic or even sexy in furry art, you're not "against" male-male

Edit: did I post this? www.furaffinity.net: being a fox furry was always about being bisexual to me -- Frisky17532's Journal

not everyone's version, but somewhere it says like "sexually liberated id", I think it's significant that many furries go all the way and have the 'sona at least or even fursuit. Not just 'appreciate' the art


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 8, 2018)

completely unsubtle my theory on furries given the statistics/demographics


----------



## Ginza (Jun 9, 2018)

Gonna drop back in here to also note that my preferences are pretty different when it comes to anthros as opposed to humans.

Irl, I’m about 60/40 bi (60% being gay, 40% being straight). However, with anthros, I almost exclusively like males. My preferences are probably still bi, but more like 90% straight, 10% gay. Food for thought I guess.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 9, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Gonna drop back in here to also note that my preferences are pretty different when it comes to anthros as opposed to humans.
> 
> Irl, I’m about 60/40 bi (60% being gay, 40% being straight). However, with anthros, I almost exclusively like males. My preferences are probably still bi, but more like 90% straight, 10% gay. Food for thought I guess.



I mean maybe it is cause it just art lol, maybe it's a stereotype that all men are visual and looking at boobs (or moobs) constantly. Maybe "scent of a woman" lol


----------



## Faunic (Jun 9, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Gonna drop back in here to also note that my preferences are pretty different when it comes to anthros as opposed to humans.
> 
> Irl, I’m about 60/40 bi (60% being gay, 40% being straight). However, with anthros, I almost exclusively like males. My preferences are probably still bi, but more like 90% straight, 10% gay. Food for thought I guess.


I'll second that but I can't give you percentages 

Also love the new profile pic!


----------



## Ginza (Jun 9, 2018)

Faunic said:


> I'll second that but I can't give you percentages
> 
> Also love the new profile pic!



Why thank you xD I cant help but not take any of my responses seriously after seeing it


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 9, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Gonna drop back in here to also note that my preferences are pretty different when it comes to anthros as opposed to humans.
> 
> Irl, I’m about 60/40 bi (60% being gay, 40% being straight). However, with anthros, I almost exclusively like males. My preferences are probably still bi, but more like 90% straight, 10% gay. Food for thought I guess.




I’m the opposite.  With humans I’m straight (with a very slight possibility that maybe one male human one day will make me go gay )

As opposed to anthro where my preferences are around  50% male 50% female.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 9, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I’m the opposite.  With humans I’m straight (with a very slight possibility that maybe one male human one day will make me go gay )
> 
> As opposed to anthro where my preferences are around  50% male 50% female.



That seems to be the theme in this thread..

*hard thinking*

My conclusion: male anthros are undeniably hot thus attracting pretty much everyone. Turning you gayer, and me straighter :V


----------



## Faunic (Jun 9, 2018)

Ginza said:


> That seems to be the theme in this thread..
> 
> *hard thinking*
> 
> My conclusion: male anthros are undeniably hot thus attracting pretty much everyone. Turning you gayer, and me straighter :V


JESUS CHRIST ITS SHERLOCK HOLMES


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 9, 2018)

drawain said:


> Why quote me tho? xD
> 
> Anyway, I only think someone can turn or discover their bi side. I don't care if it was always there or not. But turning outright gay and dropping your interest in the opposite sex? Nope.


I believed I was straight for a while but now I'm a lesbian. But I don't think it was "turning gay." I just assumed myself to be straight despite never having attraction to males or having romantic feelings towards one because, well, it's default. But then hormones kicked in and I found myself attracted to girls. I was in denial for several months and then I just told myself, "look, you're gay, alright? Don't freak out."


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 11, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> I believed I was straight for a while but now I'm a lesbian. But I don't think it was "turning gay." I just assumed myself to be straight despite never having attraction to males or having romantic feelings towards one because, well, it's default. But then hormones kicked in and I found myself attracted to girls. I was in denial for several months and then I just told myself, "look, you're gay, alright? Don't freak out."


 Take your time, there's no rush. When you're a younger person - you're still figuring things out. Just make sure you have people in your life that support you, regardless.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 10, 2022)

Furries are born gay!

The fandom just brings out the gay that's already there!

Maybe? Probably!


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 10, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Furries are born gay!
> 
> The fandom just brings out the gay that's already there!
> 
> Maybe? Probably!


This thread is 4 years old dude.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 10, 2022)

How the hell do people keep finding old threads when I can't even find the tool I had in my hand 30 seconds ago


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 10, 2022)

Only JK Rowling has the power to make you gay.


----------



## JayNiDogg (Jun 10, 2022)

I think it's not. Not all furries are gay or lesbian, and also, not all furries generally support the +18 theme. I think there are a lot of LGBT people in furry society - because of the cohesion of Furry and openness. People who feel "different" for a very long time could not get recognition among the majority of straight people. The furry community is very friendly in its concept, since the furries themselves have not been accepted in society for a long time, and they know what it feels like. From here, LGBT people can open here.  That is why, over time, a person ceases to suppress his desires and his inclinations. After all, he doesn't need to hide here. As for me, I'm straight. And even though I like LGBT art, it doesn't make me want women.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 10, 2022)

idk why people care so much about necroing if the topic is still relevant and doesn't have a newer thread. it creates less clutter. i mean, just look at the amount of "heres what music im listening to!" threads there are. there's like 10. if anything i think talking about people necroing causes more disorder than actually necroing does.

to answer the thread though - i think it does, but i also think it makes a lot of people fetishize being gay, without actually being gay or having interest in gay relationships in real life. i know lots of people who enjoy gay NSFW content, but say that they're straight in real life and/or have no attraction towards males in real life.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 10, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jun 10, 2022)

Speaking only for myself. . .the fandom hasn't made me gay.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2022)

It makes people gay in the Shakespearean sense of the word.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 11, 2022)

I tend to think it just brings it out in people, to be honest. If you didn’t have a little bit of sexual fluidity in the first place, you probably wouldn’t be influenced by the content here.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I tend to think it just brings it out in people, to be honest. If you didn’t have a little bit of sexual fluidity in the first place, you probably wouldn’t be influenced by the content here.


I personally believe that an absolute, complete lack of sexual fluidity is quite rare. But that's leaning towards ideology.

I do think the fact that humans (speaking broadly about the species, not about individuals) are biologically wired to be aroused by watching sex plays a part. Within fandom spaces (not just furry fandom, but any fandom) one is more likely to come across explicit material that doesn't match one's primary attraction without specifically seeking it out than one would with "regular" pornography or erotica, in my experience. So especially someone (for the case of this example, male) who hasn't quite settled into their sexual identity yet but is at least presuming themselves straight-by-default could plausibly see gay porn, go "oh, my willy likes this," and conclude they must be at least bisexual. Would be interesting to see comparisons between groups depending on at what age/stage of self-discovery they entered fandom.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 11, 2022)

"probably not"
...
...
...
i think

insist i am still straight personally...


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 11, 2022)

no. but i do.>;3


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I personally believe that an absolute, complete lack of sexual fluidity is quite rare. But that's leaning towards ideology.
> 
> I do think the fact that humans (speaking broadly about the species, not about individuals) are biologically wired to be aroused by watching sex plays a part. Within fandom spaces (not just furry fandom, but any fandom) one is more likely to come across explicit material that doesn't match one's primary attraction without specifically seeking it out than one would with "regular" pornography or erotica, in my experience. So especially someone (for the case of this example, male) who hasn't quite settled into their sexual identity yet but is at least presuming themselves straight-by-default could plausibly see gay porn, go "oh, my willy likes this," and conclude they must be at least bisexual. Would be interesting to see comparisons between groups depending on at what age/stage of self-discovery they entered fandom.


I actually agree with you that all humans are sexually fluid to a degree and societal conditioning leads us to believe that we are not. 

And I also agree with your second point, although you said it better than I did initially. I believe that the fandom can bring out these things — whether they would’ve come out on their own or not — rather than creating an attraction that was never there.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

MAKE gay?  No.

A fandom of this sort was just one of the few ways in a remote area to question myself enough to put the pieces together and consider the possibility that I already WAS gay.

(Still not 100% sure if gay or bi, TBH.  Poly is unlikely.)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> And I also agree with your second point, although you said it better than I did initially. I believe that the fandom can bring out these things — whether they would’ve come out on their own or not — rather than creating an attraction that was never there.


No doubt it can do that as well. What I was getting at was actually more the possibility of people experiencing arousal (due to witnessing sex) and concluding it is a matter of attraction. Which, like, yes, it could be, but it could also be a purely physical reaction that doesn't exist without the explicit material. It's not a good or bad thing, it's just an "is" thing. Hence (is my hypothesis) the people in fandom who are "gay for furry porn" or similar while having no other interest in the same sex/gender. Bodies gonna body, and as long as it's not hurting anyone, best to accept that and move on with your day, yanno?

(Arousal existing separate from attraction proper is something that there's been research on, along the lines of "hook people up with sensors on areas that signal arousal, show them pictures," I forget the details.)


----------



## Troj (Jun 11, 2022)

Something about the fandom seems to appeal particularly to queer folks, and I'd suggest that the fandom also provides a safe space for people to be more open and fluid in how they express their sexuality and gender.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> No doubt it can do that as well. What I was getting at was actually more the possibility of people experiencing arousal (due to witnessing sex) and concluding it is a matter of attraction. Which, like, yes, it could be, but it could also be a purely physical reaction that doesn't exist without the explicit material. It's not a good or bad thing, it's just an "is" thing. Hence (is my hypothesis) the people in fandom who are "gay for furry porn" or similar while having no other interest in the same sex/gender. Bodies gonna body, and as long as it's not hurting anyone, best to accept that and move on with your day, yanno?
> 
> (Arousal existing separate from attraction proper is something that there's been research on, along the lines of "hook people up with sensors on areas that signal arousal, show them pictures," I forget the details.)



Being only slightly bisexual IRL I do find that male anthros feel a bit different to me, independently of whether they're being depicted sexually. I think mixing human and animal features often inadvertently eliminates some details about a male human that I'm subconsciously put off by, so that what's left is more attractive for their absence.


----------



## Inafox (Jun 11, 2022)

Pretty much every LGBTQ furry I've known was LGBTQ+ before they entered the fandom.
However, am pretty sure bi-curious are more likely to embrace their sexuality under the fandom.
Reason being is because the more and more animal a character is the more you tend to drop human stereotypes.
With anthros you have more gender ambiguity unless it's very much enforced. Since sexuality is a spectrum, that enables a wider range of gender expression to which heteroflexible people in particular are more likely to feel secure with. With the more feral a furry character is e.g. semianthro or quadruped, the more it starts to void human gender expression entirely. Ditching gender expression can be relieving for those like me with gender dysphoria due to the fact many species have less visible anatomical sex dimorphism and don't have the gender-driven dress-code to boot, it allows me to choose what makes me a lady on my own free will, same for enbies.

I've also noticed that people who avoid an affinity to more humanoid characters in general have some kind of social uncertainty with humans, which is common in autoeroticism. Historically autism and autoeroticism share a lot of similarities, and the word autism historically even comes from autoeroticism, but Freud sexualised the research too much as not all autistic people have neuroatypical sexuality. I've noticed a lot of autoerotic, autistic people in the fandom, I myself included. By autoeroticism I mean "a pre-occupation with internalised sexual stimulus" e.g. sexual fantasy, which is just the sexual side of being autistic. Everyone has their fantasies, but the preoccupation is not too common in NTs from a young age. When someone is autistic and has a non-heteronormative non-cis inner expression (as in, is LGBTQ+ and autistic), the sexual orientation of the person generally develops towards fantasies rather than real-life people. I struggle a lot with real life people due to my autism, etc, so furry was a very important activity to express my LGBTQ+ sexuality in an autoeroticistic fashion. I think this is very common in the furry subculture and the base reason of why furry itself grew to be pretty much sexuality and gender identity oriented. So in truth, the furry world isn't making people LGBTQ+, but it's making a lot of bi-curious and autistic people feel less alienated by their neuroatypical sexual fantasies. It is however, possible that furry content can coax a gender-questioning person into a single gender expression as the fandom does hold different aesthetics in certain gendered ways. Likewise it can coax a bi-curious person into a preferring one sex or the other by having art that makes a certain fantasy around a certain sexual orientation more aesthetical. But this is only an illusion of conversion, this occurs outside the fandom as well and is one of the fallacious arguments used against LGBTQ+ education in schools, but if someone can be converted they are fundamentally unsure of their gender/sexuality and thus not cis-het to begin with but rather being polarised into the binary.

So the bottom line is really, furry isn't making straight people gay, it is however sometimes making bi-curious people polarise themselves into straight or gay. Luckily, the fandom is getting more gender-variance so bi-curious people are more and more realising they're actually on the bisexual spectrum. Similarly, the fandom still encourages a binary, but we have more and more gender fluid and non-binary people and less gender polarisation. This is actually good progress because it means that both LGBTQ+ and neuroatypical expressions will be less and less boxed into the idea there's somehow a "norm". Quite literally, furry is simply somewhat attached from "being human" and so thus pushes "human expectations of gender, sexuality and kink" aside, it's literally one of the best safehavens for LGBTQ+ and non-NTs.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Being only slightly bisexual IRL I do find that male anthros feel a bit different to me, independently of whether they're being depicted sexually. I think mixing human and animal features often inadvertently eliminates some details about a male human that I'm subconsciously put off by, so that what's left is more attractive for their absence.


And that's absolutely fair. No doubt there's many different reasons that vary between people. It's not like my theory is very testable even for the cases where it does potentially apply.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 11, 2022)

Troj said:


> Something about the fandom seems to appeal particularly to queer folks, and I'd suggest that the fandom also provides a safe space for people to be more open and fluid in how they express their sexuality and gender.


Thr furry fandom came after the LGBTQ movement started, but was more open and welcoming to the community.  So the two have co-existed on friendly terms for a while. 
Does it turn you gay?  No more than reading yuri manga and talking about being gay makes you gay.  Maybe opening up the conversation a little while being accepting of the journey of discovery and searching.

On necro thread- meh.  Seen worse reopened.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2022)

We need a longitudinal study on a randomly captured population of straight people. 

I will do the sample collection.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> No doubt it can do that as well. What I was getting at was actually more the possibility of people experiencing arousal (due to witnessing sex) and concluding it is a matter of attraction. Which, like, yes, it could be, but it could also be a purely physical reaction that doesn't exist without the explicit material. It's not a good or bad thing, it's just an "is" thing. Hence (is my hypothesis) the people in fandom who are "gay for furry porn" or similar while having no other interest in the same sex/gender. Bodies gonna body, and as long as it's not hurting anyone, best to accept that and move on with your day, yanno?
> 
> (Arousal existing separate from attraction proper is something that there's been research on, along the lines of "hook people up with sensors on areas that signal arousal, show them pictures," I forget the details.)


That’s a good point. I think I was missing that bit.

At the end of the day it’s definitely true that the fandom provides a safe space to explores one’s sexuality which may lead to new or expanded tastes and attractions.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2022)

The dating pool might.


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (Jun 12, 2022)

Maybe! During my years in junior high, I didn’t feel any attraction to women, but I felt attracted to men, which got me to question if I’m gay or not! But I didn’t come out as gay until this year!


----------



## Delv (Jun 15, 2022)

I've been Bi for as long as I can remember, I'm sure it's really tough for straight furries to survive in this kind of environment, heh uwu


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jun 15, 2022)

It's a gross misconception that people could be made gay. Sexual orientation is something you're born with you either feel that way or you don't no matter what kind of milieu your in. An in regards to the Fandom I guess it's just the other way arround. LGBTQs may identify more easily with a cute and flamboyant subculture then other walks of life, which are more drawn to keeping up a certain kind of tough image.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 15, 2022)

dragon-in-sight said:


> LGBTQs may identify more easily with a cute and flamboyant subculture then other walks of life, which are more drawn to keeping up a certain kind of tough image.


Uh....  what?  

how about, "I'm gay, and begrudgingly tolerated.  what else you gonna complain about?" 

What's a "tough image" fandom, anyway? Trekkie? Morbin time?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 15, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Uh....  what?
> 
> how about, "I'm gay, and begrudgingly tolerated.  what else you gonna complain about?"
> 
> What's a "tough image" fandom, anyway? Trekkie? Morbin time?


Total sarcasm, btw   it read wrong, I think


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 15, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> What's a "tough image" fandom, anyway? Trekkie? Morbin time?


Anything to do with typically masculine pursuits like *call of duty*


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 15, 2022)

I was half expecting this to be a thread made entirely to bitch and moan about how hard it is to be straight in the fandom. Truly how hard it must be ;_;. 

To answer the question, it just helps you realize faster if you are gay or not. That's it.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 15, 2022)

dragon-in-sight said:


> It's a gross misconception that people could be made gay. Sexual orientation is something you're born with you either feel that way or you don't no matter what kind of milieu your in. An in regards to the Fandom I guess it's just the other way arround. LGBTQs may identify more easily with a cute and flamboyant subculture then other walks of life, which are more drawn to keeping up a certain kind of tough image.


The fandom lets people be more comfortable exploring that part of them, letting them discover who they really are.  A demographic study which I'd struggle to had the result of  a general shift towards the "gay" side, with straight men leaning towards bi, bi men leaning towards gay. I forget the results for women, which I'm told exist in the fandom.

You can argue "well they were already bi and just didn't know it" but, honestly, that's semantics. If the result of longterm exposure to the fandom is accepting of one's "gay" side, and you are therefore more gay than when you started... You've been turned (because English doesn't really have a better word). After all, without the fandom there, you arguably wouldn't have shifted views.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 15, 2022)

I entered this fandom as bi-curious.

Now I am pretty much asexual.

Wait wtf


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 15, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I entered this fandom as bi-curious.
> 
> Now I am pretty much asexual.
> 
> Wait wtf


Having met some folks here... that tracks.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 15, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I entered this fandom as bi-curious.
> 
> Now I am pretty much asexual.
> 
> Wait wtf


I mean, same... but I kind of discovered I like art more than actual people.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 15, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I was half expecting this to be a thread made entirely to bitch and moan about how hard it is to be straight in the fandom. Truly how hard it must be ;_;.
> 
> To answer the question, it just helps you realize faster if you are gay or not. That's it.


Same to both. I’m really shocked we didn’t get more straight people in here whining about it lol.



Unrelated to KV’s comment here, I’m actually kind of conflicted on some responses here. Frequently, the LGBT community shares that being LGBT is something you’re just “born with” but the idea that the fandom can “make” you gay kind of goes against that logic. In either case, it’s really not a _choice _but there’s definitely a huge leap between it being innate and being developed, in my opinion.

What’s the deal with that?


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 16, 2022)

Sexual orientation is innate. I'm surprised anyone still doesn't know this. You can't become gay, you can only be born gay. You may not understand that you are gay and realize it by joining the fandom, but you definitely won’t become one.
And not everyone here is gay, I'm definitely not.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 16, 2022)

I’ve been gay af. ever since high school


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 16, 2022)

This is hella gay


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 16, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Unrelated to KV’s comment here, I’m actually kind of conflicted on some responses here. Frequently, the LGBT community shares that being LGBT is something you’re just “born with” but the idea that the fandom can “make” you gay kind of goes against that logic. In either case, it’s really not a _choice _but there’s definitely a huge leap between it being innate and being developed, in my opinion.
> 
> What’s the deal with that?


I could see it being a… two-part process, sort of? Like, you could have a level of innate gayness and a level of innate plasticity to your sexuality. This is mostly a bit of brain barfing on the subject, mind. Easiest to illustrate what I mean might be to use polyamory as an example: some people are decidedly not poly, and cannot be happy/comfortable with any kind of non-monogamy. Some people are decidedly polyamorous and cannot be happy/comfortable with a relationship mandating a single sexual and romantic partner. So their plasticity is low on that count. Then there’s some people who might default to monogamy as the societal norm if nothing else, but are open to some form of non-monogamy. Their plasticity is higher.

I wouldn’t be surprised if some people are gay from birth, and others are to a greater degree shaped by their early life (no, this does not mean kids can be “made” gay - the things shaping sexuality are much more subtle). Plus there’s a lot of nuance to sexuality, so most people’s understanding of their own sexuality is liable to keep developing throughout their lives. (And sexuality does potentially shift over time, though more sexuality in the wide sense of “the sum of one’s sexual being and attractions.” It’s complex and pretending that life doesn’t shape it to any degree at all would fly in the face of a lot of people’s lived experiences.)


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jun 18, 2022)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> You can argue "well they were already bi and just didn't know it" but, honestly, that's semantics. If the result of longterm exposure to the fandom is accepting of one's "gay" side, and you are therefore more gay than when you started... You've been turned (because English doesn't really have a better word). After all, without the fandom there, you arguably wouldn't have shifted views.



It's not semantics if you imply that sexual orientation is chosen. If someone get's atracted to men despite having only dated women before, he never was hetero to begin with. And when someone who's secretly or openly Bi get's to date more guys then before he's still Bi and not more gay.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 18, 2022)

From what I've noticed along my "furry" friends i know via Discord, Twitter, Telegram etc. Most of them are LGBTQ+. 

The Furry community doesn't make you gay. Just people with similar interests tend to congregate in general.
Most of the people I talk to on FA are on the autistic spectrum (Also autistic myself).

I'm openly gay myself.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 18, 2022)

dragon-in-sight said:


> It's not semantics if you imply that sexual orientation is chosen. If someone get's atracted to men despite having only dated women before, he never was hetero to begin with. And when someone who's secretly or openly Bi get's to date more guys then before he's still Bi and not more gay.


That's the pitfall of _all_ terms used to describe sexuality and sexual identity being a broad approximation. (And you do choose how to label your own sexuality.) If a man believes himself to be attracted to only women and therefore calls himself straight, he's straight at that point in time. When he falls for a guy he may revise that label, and his understanding of his own sexuality. He had the _potential_ for bisexual attraction before, but I think "never was hetero to begin with" is hard-lining a bit too much - if he wants to apply a bi/pan/whatever label retroactively he can, if he wants to define his sexuality as being straight until he wasn't, he can. It's all up to approximations, anyway. 

You can't _make_ people gay, and I don't think anyone is seriously arguing that the Furry Inquisition is sitting someone down _Clockwork Orange_ style and making them view furry porn until their balls turn a brilliant shade of ultramarine. But sexuality is fluid and can shift over time. I know bi people who may lean one way or the other at different points in time. A healthier/more supportive environment can also allow otherwise repressed feelings to come out. Sexuality and attraction are complicated, and it can take time to figure this shit out.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 19, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Take your time, there's no rush. When you're a younger person - you're still figuring things out. Just make sure you have people in your life that support you, regardless.


Anyways.... this Fandom doesn't *make* anyone anything, I think.

As one's "predisposed" sexuality isn't really dependent (or respondent) upon membership in this "hobby"... either one is gay or isn't.

Gay people were gay both before they were here, and will still be after they leave it I think.


Smityyyy said:


> At the end of the day it’s definitely true that the fandom provides a safe space to explores one’s sexuality which may lead to new or expanded tastes and attractions.


It provides a safe space, I agree there...... but - it's also fair to point out that sometimes - other members of this fandom can be a little bit more hardcore (on the judgemental side) in this arena and in turn, can sometimes stifle one's sexual development and sex explorations due to the cringe factors these other members may hold - which can lead to outside peer pressure.

Turning off some of the judgements (some of these other members have) and just allowing us all to "live and let live" - (a little more openly) could go a long way in making this Fandom a more welcome space (for such explorations), many of us contend.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 23, 2022)

On the thread in general. Not responding to any comments made previously:

Maybe those who would be too troubled by their homosexual fantasies find easier to imagine themselves as furries or roleplay. It saves time and effort on trying  to experience the same thing in real life, but I do not judge those who do It, gay dating is hard as there are no standards set by society on It. It makes It way unpredictable and sometimes strange. 

It was probably said here already.


----------



## Omny87 (Jun 25, 2022)

Not all furries are gay, though we are all a bit queer


----------



## Just_A_Tundra (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm a born male, but I've noticed that I'm Gender Fluid, that's one thing. I remember, even as a kid, I did things, like wear my shirt like a girl....like one of those stereotypical farm daughters. I have role-played as females most of the time, feeling more comfortable in the role of female.

However, when it comes to the idea of the fandom turning people gay, I don't agree. I think that people always have it in them, somewhere, and when you end up in a community that is very supportive, you wind up becoming more and more comfortable, allowing yourself to open up to the world as something that was normally frowned upon by "normies". So, if you see yourself as gay, straight, bi, trans, I would not say it is because you joined the fandom, it is because you were always that, but the fandom helped you be comfortable with that part of your life, helping you to accept it and embrace it.

This is what I love about how welcoming the fandom is.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jul 11, 2022)

Two points: 

In response to gay conversion, there's an idea that everyone's sexuality is fixed and cannot be changed. If its fixed, it's inherently solvable. I find that a dangerous thought, because at best it leads to the thousands of minutely different labels we have (homoflexible, bisexual, pansexual, polysexual, heterocurious are all variants on D. all of the above), but in many cases it leads to people trying way too hard to figure out what's right. I've read countless threads here talking about people trying to figure out what label they are, and come out with "demisexual pangender homoromantic bisexual" - something that's lost all meaning with how many qualifiers it has. Many folks have spent years anguishing over the terms, because if its fixed, there must be a right answer.

There isn't. And trying to find one will drive you insane.

So abandoning the idea of fixed sexuality, this question has a far different answer. If you always thought yourself straight, ID'd as straight, then found Anhes and his bubble-butts and went "hey, guys can be hot" and started identifying as bisexual... The fandom exposed you to gayness, caused you to accept that gayness, and bam - made you more gay. Odds are you'd never have adopted the bisexual mindset had you not found the fandom, you'd always have considered yourself straight. To say "no, you were always bi" completely invalidates the idea of self-discovery, and leads to the unhealthy obsession with "the perfect label" I went to above.


----------



## Jet the Lion (Jul 11, 2022)

Not gay but straight, but i have femboi art of my fursona XD


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jul 23, 2022)

Too lazy to read if this has been said yet, but it’s likely the same reason many furries are nerodivergent (however it’s spelt)- because the fandom tends to be a lot more accepting to everybody, so that’s a huge draw to people who have been bullied in the past for who they are


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jul 23, 2022)

CalahooTheHyena said:


> Maybe! During my years in junior high, I didn’t feel any attraction to women, but I felt attracted to men, which got me to question if I’m gay or not! But I didn’t come out as gay until this year!


Congrats on that!


----------



## Akima (Jul 23, 2022)

The furry fandom doesn't make people gay it's just more welcoming to lbgtq+ members then other fandoms


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

Nah I just appreciate the male butt a little more now


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 24, 2022)

No. 

I would rephrase the question as, "Does the fandom help people discover they're gay?"

Yes.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2022)

So who is ghe?


----------



## Kope (Jul 25, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So who is ghe?


You


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2022)

Man, this forum trend of old forum threads making encore performances years later. Wild mang

In any case.

Circularly inclined furries > vertically inclined furries.

And no, the fandom doesn't make you gay, just reveals your true alignment.


----------



## Namba (Jul 25, 2022)

It not only makes you gay, but homosexual as well


----------



## SaltyDog169 (Jul 25, 2022)

Nope. Still heterosexual.


----------



## Kope (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm now wondering if being furry makes you more political or not


----------



## SaltyDog169 (Jul 25, 2022)

I'd just say this is going nowhere.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jul 27, 2022)

Kope said:


> I'm now wondering if being furry makes you more political or not


You truly don't want to venture into that topic, here.
Just saying...


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 2, 2022)

Almost 10 years later, and still waiting for someone to smack me with the "make things gay hammer".

Wish I hadn't rushed to buy that hard hat now.


----------



## AlmostSams (Sep 6, 2022)

Well, I found out I was bi because of the furry fandom . . . so . . . I guess it does.

Genuinely though, I think that LGBT+ friendly spaces like the furry fandom allow people who are bi or gay (or anything else that's not straight) but don't know it yet to get the chance to discover and understand their own sexuality.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 6, 2022)

Queer folks are usually more interesting. So if it does, its an improvement, lol--

But nah. Its probably been said before but nothing "makes you gay." You had to have come in with a queer proclivity. Besides, human sexuality is a spectrum any way. Has nothing to do with gay ass Furries.

*Edit:* I will say further that society tends to conflate intimacy and closeness with queerness in men. The furry fandom can be very affectionate and intimate. Because straight men are usually taught to only seek these things from women, yea. They finally get some affection from a non-woman and then it's gay by society standards. So I may retract my previous statement, but for reasons that have nothing to do with the Furry community. It more has to do with how our society views affection and intimacy.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 9, 2022)

45 cishet female here, and the fandom hasn't made me gay yet.


----------

